# Hysteresis' Mantis Stream - 2019



## hysteresis

I have to apologize for poor forum etiquette. I ought have started _one_ topic to share my mantis experience (essentially photos, along with some rhetoric. LoL).

That's what I see most of you that I interact with do. So, i'll point the others here (and vice versa), and continue with just the one. Sorry.  

Old Hierodula venosa topic: 







Old Rhombodera megaera topic: 







Old Miomantis caffra topic:


----------



## hysteresis

HOPE - here she goes again! She seems more willing to climb these last couple of days.

Maybe she's _still_ hungry and is thinking she should find some food?


----------



## Mantis Lady

Mantids like to hang on something and not sitting on the ground. Maybe she is feeling a bit better and wants to hang.

I was wondering. The black body parts: did they get worse of not?


----------



## hysteresis

Little Mantis said:


> I was wondering. The black body parts: did they get worse of not?


Yes, I imagine she prefers to stay off her belly but, it seems that's not possible most of the time. She tries, but it's hard to grapple so it's hard to climb.

The black is not getting worse at the moment. I take a lot of pics so I can observe. Time will tell. Her tibial articulation has gotten better on her left side.

She took another two small crickets and her belly seems kind of full - not gorged. Her metabolism certainly isn't suffering by my observation. 

How much and how frequently do you feed your golden? Mine seem bottomless pits! But the crickets and dubia bits I give her are modest in size.

Noël is in another universe altogether. She doesn't bloat and just keeps eating and pooping.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Hope looks like she is trying to be normal! That is a good sign. I hope that she keeps eating well and that she has a good molt. You are doing a great job with her. It is AWESOME that you are getting ghosts and spinys! They are both great species with great personalities!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> Hope looks like she is trying to be normal! That is a good sign. I hope that she keeps eating well and that she has a good molt. You are doing a great job with her.


Thank you. I'm trying hard to give her a chance. She's just too strong to give up on.



MantisGirl13 said:


> It is AWESOME that you are getting ghosts and spinys! They are both great species with great personalities!


Right? The spinys came out of nowhere. LoL. When he offered them up, I was elated! It'll be a short wait but it'll be worthwhile. Very decent price too.


----------



## hysteresis

Names for the rest of my mantis gang, in homage of The Dark Tower series by Steven King... say thankya.

L4 Rhombo nymphs, both males. [1] Roland and [2] Randall

L5 Mio nymphs, both males. [4] Eddie and [1] Jake

L4 Mio nymph, female. [3] Susannah


----------



## Graceface

It does sound as if Hope is trying to be a normal mantis, and that is a great sign  Can't wait to see those Ghosts and Spinys (though I'm certain you can't either)!


----------



## hysteresis

Graceface said:


> It does sound as if Hope is trying to be a normal mantis, and that is a great sign  Can't wait to see those Ghosts and Spinys (though I'm certain you can't either)!


Hope is a beast. If she makes it, I HAVE to try to breed her. Good blood in that one. All ive found so far are a pair of newly molted male L5 goldens. They can't catch up to the girls.

New babies: I am losing my mind with excitement. 

I need to shuffle my crew around. I'll need my nymph jars for the little babies coming.

I think I'll need to order some of those nice deli cups with vented lids for the mios.

Noël will get a proper front-hinged terrarium. Hope will get one too if she pulls through. The old golden bins will be for the rhombos until they grow a bit more, then I'll part off the small aquarium I had gravid Lola in, to house them both.

GASP! This is so much fun.


----------



## Graceface

hysteresis said:


> GASP! This is so much fun.


Right?! Hope is clearly a fighter and deserves to be a queen  The hustle and bustle of new arrivals is always exciting 

I just received my L1 orchids from Yankeeman and am trying to warm them and see if they are alive. A few aren't looking good, one is definitely dead, but also... One is molting to L2 in front of me right now. My L5 females are watching the new arrivals with a fierce interest  good thing there are walls between them! 

Sending love to Hope for a good molt


----------



## hysteresis

Graceface said:


> I just received my L1 orchids from Yankeeman and am trying to warm them and see if they are alive. A few aren't looking good, one is definitely dead, but also... One is molting to L2 in front of me right now. My L5 females are watching the new arrivals with a fierce interest  good thing there are walls between them!


Sorry you lost one! Not enough heat pack? I hope the rest recover well.

My goldens and shields were a bit cool with one heat pack. I asked dude to send two packs this time.

Hope sends her love back.  

EDIT: Congratulations on your L2 molt!


----------



## Graceface

hysteresis said:


> Sorry you lost one! Not enough heat pack? I hope the rest recover well.
> 
> My goldens and shields were a bit cool with one heat pack. I asked dude to send two packs this time.
> 
> Hope sends her love back.
> 
> EDIT: Congratulations on your L2 molt!


Yes, I did not see any heat packs at all, though they were otherwise packed pretty well (I did request heat packs and he said they would be included) . I paid for express in hopes of reducing their transit time, but he shipped on a Friday pm and I just received them  I would've been fine with him waiting until Wednesday to ship due to holidays, but in hindsight I didn't specify, so I'll take some blame on that. I'm literally always willing to wait or pay more money for extra heat and insulation, just so I don't endure the heartbreak of dead mantids. As long as they are okay, I suppose it doesn't matter, though. One is dead, one has a hurt leg, but the other 8 are doing fine.

Pretty cool to watch a molt from L1, got to see the red and black turn to pink and white


----------



## hysteresis

@Graceface... well, ye know....

Thoughts like heating, weather at both ends, insulation, and timing the shipment come pretty clearly. They did to me as a newcomer.

So how?  

How bad is the leg injury?

In the end, as long as you're satisfied. 

Id love to see an L1 to L2 orchid molt.  Are they always red and black? Sooo cute.


----------



## Graceface

hysteresis said:


> Well, ye know....
> 
> Thoughts like heating, weather at both ends, insulation, and timing the shipment come pretty clearly. They did to me as a newcomer.
> 
> So how?
> 
> How bad is the leg injury?


Well, it seems to move, but it also seems to spend time sticking straight and against its abdomen so... Idk. 



It's leg can regenerate in the molt as long as it is otherwise healthy, so I believe it stands a good chance. They are about to molt so we will see soon enough. 

Didn't mean to hijack your mantis thread with my mantis issues, lol. 



hysteresis said:


> I'd love to see an L1 to L2 orchid molt.  Are they always red and black? Sooo cute.


At L1 they are red and black, at L2 hot pink and white, at L3 they begin to take on the white with pink accents look, and at L4 the color band becomes pronounced. Pretty at every step, too


----------



## hysteresis

@Graceface hijack away. I'm happy to host!


----------



## hysteresis

That is the CUTEST nymph I've ever seen! I'm sure it'll be fine.

My guy doesnt like to ship anything younger than L2 or L3 in this weather.

Maybe L1s tolerate cold better than older nymphs tho. Thats just a thought.


----------



## Graceface

hysteresis said:


> That is the CUTEST nymph I've ever seen! I'm sure it'll be fine.
> 
> My guy doesnt like to ship anything younger than L2 or L3 in this weather.
> 
> Maybe L1s tolerate cold better than older nymphs tho. Thats just a thought.


I almost asked him to wait until L2 for their well being. At least I got to see L1s in person  They are freaking adorable.

Lil hurty, aka O-45, is moving and curious so I think it'll be fine


----------



## hysteresis

There's another thing.  O-45. I do that kind of thing too. I guess you'd have to, being a breeder. 

I have a spreadsheet to track events from the most recent back, for each mantis. Today they all got names.

Why do I name 'em?


----------



## Graceface

I name mine, but only after I know the sex for certain. Until that time, they are called by their assigned number. I use a letter (O for orchid, G for Ghost) and a number to distinguish between specimens. The number is on their care sheet, where I log daily care data, birth/arrival dates, molts, etc.

To make it easier on me for the naming, #1 gets an A name, 2 gets a B name, etc and I restart at 27 with A again. Which means our new buddy O-45 will have an S name, when the time comes. It'll be a while. 

I could go with unisex names to avoid the delay, but I'm lazy and it all sounds like too much work there are at least 10 unnamed sexed mantids in my care currently. Looks like I'll keep the numbers and wait to name. Procrastination FTW!


----------



## hysteresis

Thing is, our relationships with them don't require a name.  We do it for ourselves maybe? Certainly for sharing in this forum!

I might be one of those that doesn't name them anymore, I dunno.  One day?  We'll see.  I'm not callous at all, and I anthropomorphise these bugs like CRAZY, but I can see the naming thing get tough pretty quick.  If I plan any tenure in this hobby, i'll run out of fancy names.  Maybe assigned serialization is the way to go?

Breeep booop. I am a robot. Breeep booop.


----------



## Graceface

Idk, humans name things. It's what we do; it's in our nature. Feels cold and unfeeling (though I know it isn't) to refer to something as a number. It can get tiresome naming things, but I see it as the more loving and caring approach. I may be trying to breed these creatures, but I am, at core, a pet owner over here (Bless my bleeding heart!) 

When I run out of names, Google will have more ideas I bet. I could always name them for inanimate objects or places or food items, I'm creative


----------



## hysteresis

I totally agree too. But I flip flop.

I love my babies.


----------



## Graceface

hysteresis said:


> I love my babies.


I can tell!


----------



## Synapze

hysteresis said:


> Maybe﻿﻿ assigned serialization is﻿ the way to ﻿go﻿?


I've only named one since I first started the hobby, but then I started using Borg designations for each specimen when I have multiples of the same species: 3 of 6, 2 of 4. However, recently I've started calling my Carolina Gladys as part of an inside joke and it kinda stuck.


----------



## hysteresis

So far theyve been M1 2 &amp; 4, H1 &amp; 2 etc.

I'll name them as I go, for a wee bit longer, but after n mantids, its gonna get weird.


----------



## hysteresis

And a HNY to you, @Synapze.


----------



## Synapze

@hysteresis Back at ya!

Dang.. it's 2019 and I still don't have a flying car.


----------



## hysteresis

Synapze said:


> Dang.. it's 2019 and I still don't have a flying car.


We were lied to.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Synapze said:


> @hysteresis Back at ya!
> 
> Dang.. it's 2019 and I still don't have a flying car.






hysteresis said:


> We were lied to.


LOL    Happy New Year!! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Cole 78

Flying cars? You kidding me? That Stone Age tech? We should be at teleportation by now. .


----------



## hysteresis

Cole 78 said:


> Flying cars? You kidding me? That Stone Age tech? We should be at teleportation by now. .


I was hoping for antigravity devices, but if we leapfrog into large scale quantum teleportation, I'll be okay with that.


----------



## hysteresis

And just like that, the situation changes for Hope.  Kinda, but maybe not really?

Her right raptorial tibia (that was already black) has fallen right off. Damn, the girl looks crazy.

Autotomy at its finest? 

She seems no worse for the wear. She just ate two more small crickets and took water from a qtip.

I just set it down and she knows what to do, old pro! 

So without that tibia, she won't be taking any strolls up the side, I figure.

Next molt should be within two weeks. We'll see.


----------



## hysteresis

Randall Flagg, _Rhombodera megaera_ L4 male (#2), eating scissored small dubia.


----------



## Mantis Lady

nom nom nom. LOL

Randall flagg, that is an evil mantis with that name


----------



## hysteresis

Little Mantis said:


> nom nom nom. LOL
> 
> Randall flagg, that is an evil mantis with that name


His slightly larger brother is Roland Deschain, the last Gunslinger.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Cole 78 said:


> Flying cars? You kidding me? That Stone Age tech? We should be at teleportation by now. .






hysteresis said:


> I was hoping for antigravity devices, but if we leapfrog into large scale quantum teleportation, I'll be okay with that.


You guys are too funny! 



hysteresis said:


> And just like that, the situation changes for Hope.  Kinda, but maybe not really?
> 
> Her right raptorial tibia (that was already black) has fallen right off. Damn, the girl looks crazy.
> 
> Autotomy at its finest?
> 
> She seems no worse for the wear. She just ate two more small crickets and took water from a qtip.
> 
> I just set it down and she knows what to do, old pro!
> 
> So without that tibia, she won't be taking any strolls up the side, I figure.
> 
> Next molt should be within two weeks. We'll see.


I am sorry that she lost a tibia. That is not good. Treat the would with honey and see if she wants any to eat.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> You guys are too funny!
> 
> I am sorry that she lost a tibia. That is not good. Treat the would with honey and see if she wants any to eat.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


I'll continue to treat her with honey. That tibia went black shortly after the mismolt, as has a tarsus on her back leg.

Her appetite is superb. I'm still cautiously hopeful.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> I'll continue to treat her with honey. That tibia went black shortly after the mismolt, as has a tarsus on her back leg.
> 
> Her appetite is superb. I'm still cautiously hopeful.


I'll keep praying that she makes her next molt! If she is still eating well there shouldn't be anything wrong on the inside. I hope she makes it!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Cole 78

MantisGirl13 said:


> I'll keep praying


Oh, the irony!


----------



## MantisGirl13

Cole 78 said:


> Oh, the irony!


I guess!   

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Cole 78 said:


> Oh, the irony!


Yeh. Orin's book makes mention of Praying vs Preying. LoL


----------



## Mantis Lady

I think other black tarsus will fall off too. I hope it will grow back. with next molt. Tarzan didnt had a tarsus  on 1 his front legs, but it has grown partially back after his molt. I think with next molt it will be healed completely.


----------



## hysteresis

Little Mantis said:


> I think other black tarsus will fall off too. I hope it will grow back. with next molt. Tarzan didnt had a tarsus  on 1 his front legs, but it has grown partially back after his molt. I think with next molt it will be healed completely.


The left tarsus is lost for sure, but maybe not the tibia. Her ability to articulate the tibia about its joint seems to have improved some.

Only the tibia tip is a bit darker than i'd like. We'll see.


----------



## hysteresis

Mio #3 Susannah _still _ hasn't molted.  She took a few hydei today.

Ah well.     They know better than we do.


----------



## hysteresis

Another milestone for me.  Bought me some vented deli cup sets.  I feel as if i've arrived. 

BSFs - The black soldier flies are only available as larvae. I'll wait for the fresh batch next week sometime.

I have to figure out how to get them to pupate, and emerge as flies.  

And, bought an Exo-Terra for Noel. She'll be happy in there!


----------



## hysteresis

Exo-Terra ... I _don't yet _know how to set this up so it's pretty and functional. I guess some mesh to climb, coco substrate, and a stick to start.

BSFs ... I have a mix of larvae that are younger as well as darker ones ready to pupate. I need to set up some media for the ones that will eventually pupate.

Wax worms ... don't know what to do here. Maybe i'll try to grow moths. Ill feed one or two as-is I guess.

Deli cups ... I feel like a boss.


----------



## hysteresis

This is a beautiful enclosure, but I suck at making it nice. She's gonna need thicker stuff to climb on.

The cup has a few BSF pupae im hoping will yield some flies.







I love these deli cups. So easy.  This is _perfect_.  A bit big for the mios and the rhombos _today_, but I think they'll adapt. Crickets will ramp right up the stalks and chomp chomp.


----------



## Jessie

Are there bigger size deli cups? Ill be gettint a sub adult orchid that id like to lrt her molt in these?


----------



## hysteresis

Jessie said:


> Are there bigger size deli cups? Ill be gettint a sub adult orchid that id like to lrt her molt in these?


Yeh, 32 oz with vented lid.

My R. megaera will only be in these for 2 or _maybe _3 molts. My M. caffra will live in these for life likely.


----------



## Graceface

Jessie said:


> Are there bigger size deli cups? Ill be gettint a sub adult orchid that id like to lrt her molt in these?


They make bigger deli cups, but they are wider than they are tall and not ideal for molting

I wouldn't keep your sub female orchid in a 32oz, I'd go bigger for her molt. She will need the extra space. I've had females mismolt in 32oz cups due to size.


----------



## Graceface

Your enclosures are pretty! Makes mine look so lame by comparison. I need to up my game, lol. 



hysteresis said:


> Deli cups ... I feel like a boss.


Lmao, you've made it to the big leagues now!


----------



## hysteresis

The neatest thing to see is the mios just wanna hang out on the leaves of the plastic foliage instead of the lid.

M. caffra are said to hang out on the undersides of leaves. I think they're happy in these cups.

Even Susannah Mio (if you read The Dark Tower series, there's an inside reference there... almost) that cant decide if shes ready to molt, has come down into the green foliage.


----------



## hysteresis

Mio#4 Eddie molted to L6. His sister Mio#3 Susannah is still at L4.


----------



## Mantis Lady

gratz on the molt


----------



## MantisGirl13

Congrats on the molt! Your enclosures are beautiful!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

The mios stay off the lids now. They love their plastic leaves. 

Gonna feed Eddie something nice now that he should be super solid.


----------



## hysteresis

Susannah Mio is weeks late to molt.

Second guessing myself again, I threw her a fistful of hydei a couple hours ago.

She took two within minutes of each other. She's still out hunting. Up the sides, up and across her foliage.

 This is so confusing. 

Eddie Mio took a pinhead cricket, and is stalking another. His abdomen looked so thin after his molt.

I love watching them approach right before a strike.


----------



## Mantis Lady

hysteresis said:


> This is so confusing.


Yeah, I had the same with Ayaweya. She was too late with molting too. and kept eating. but finally she did it. I think they will take their own time to molt.


----------



## hysteresis

Yeah, @Little Mantis.

I have to be patient.


----------



## hysteresis

Little Mantis said:


> I think they will take their own time to molt.


A bittersweet truth:

Noël and Hope are L6 with wing buds.

That means adulthood is next.

Hope likely wont heal enough in this one remaining molt to have a good life as an adult. She may (continue to) surprise me, but it's unlikely when you think about it. 

We'll still try, but...


----------



## hysteresis

Wait... for how many instars do we see wing buds?

I don't even know how many instars venosa have. FAIL. 

My mantis guy saw Hope's wingbuds in a photo and said her next is molt adult. But she's L6?


----------



## hysteresis

Here is Noel showing just how much of a piggy she is.







After this roach, I dare not feed her for a few days.






She may not eat until she molts again.


----------



## hysteresis

*Shows how much of a noob I am.*

I inquired with my mantid dude and _he acknowledged he must've lost track of their instars._

Hierodula females go L9 or L10, so by these wing buds, they MUST be L8 or L9. 

I hope the ghost / spiny deal goes better than this. Price was good to me.

I LOVE LOVE LOVE my R. megaeras tho'.


----------



## Mantis Lady

She is fat, fat like mine (Aurene) after her grasshopper. No need to feed mine for a couple of days too. She is a bottomless pit.


----------



## hysteresis

hysteresis said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE my R. megaeras tho'.




This hobby is instantly rewarding. I can pick up a cup, look at a specimen, and _enjoy_ it right here and now.

Maybe this is why I love it like I seem to.

Also, did I say I love my little Rhombo nymphs? 

Here's Roland

Rhombodera megaera #1, _ I'm told_ L4,  male.






EDIT: I know we take them out to get better photos, but sometimes it's just picking up the jar and having a good look. The way he's perched just really pleased me to behold.


----------



## Mantis Lady

hysteresis said:


> This hobby is instantly rewarding. I can pick up a cup, look at a specimen, and _enjoy_ it right here and now.


I ike to look at them too. Aurene was whole day out of her home and sitting on my desk. I just enjoy her sitting there. And looking at me. She is big enought to find easely again


----------



## hysteresis

Little Mantis said:


> I ike to look at them too. Aurene was whole day out of her home and sitting on my desk. I just enjoy her sitting there. And looking at me. She is big enought to find easely again


This house isn't the safest for free-roaming mantids. I have two very fast little boys that don't always watch where they're going!

But I have been known to feed Noël a nice dubia out of her enclosure. I just perch her on top of a deli cup to eat.

Fun to watch for sure!


----------



## hysteresis

I came home today to find Roland (Rhombo male) had molted. Again, I have instar confusion.

I was sold my 2 R. megaera nymphs as "L3/L4". Having molted twice in my possession, shouldn't he be bigger at even L5?  My dude said he may have been one instar younger so maybe L2? That would make him L4 now.

Any guesses at his instar? Standard 32 oz deli cup. He's approx. 1 3/8" [ 35 mm ] long.


----------



## Mantis Lady

Gratz on the molt I dont know what instar he is.


----------



## hysteresis

Little Mantis said:


> Gratz on the molt I dont know what instar he is.


Thank you. 

I spoke again to my mantis dude, and by this better photo, he believes it is L5. This would mean my nymphs were received as L3.

He says males are adult at L9, therefore he still has lots of molts to grow through.


----------



## Mantis Lady

He is a cutie. I hope he will reach adulthood healthy.


----------



## hysteresis

Little Mantis said:


> He is a cutie. I hope he will reach adulthood healthy.


Me too, thank you!


----------



## hysteresis

Hey! Some recent photos of a few of my mantises.

Hierodula venosa female, suspect presubadult, Noël. Finishing off a small cricket:











Forgive my nasty fingertip. The cold weather and dry indoors wreak havoc on my skin. I believe Noël will be a good size!






Here is that crazy Miomantis caffra female "that doesn't seem to want to molt ever", L4, Susannah. Her 1/4 pin cricket is apparently yummy. That's a dime for size reference:











Neat back shot of my Rhombodera megaera male, L5, Roland. I don't see anything like wing buds. They're still tiny:


----------



## hysteresis

Oh yeah. Male rhombo #2 Randall molted yesterday. L5.

Maybe i'll stop with the pictures for a bit. At least until Susannah the Glorious finally molts. 

The other two have amazing colour. These mios are actually very VERY pretty.

Thanks again,  @Aristalochia!


----------



## hysteresis

One more of Noel.


----------



## Graceface

So cute!  Love all the photos!


----------



## hysteresis

Graceface said:


> So cute!  Love all the photos!


Thank you. They certainly enrich my life. Funny that.

By next weekend, I'll be posting some new arrivals.


----------



## hysteresis

Jake, male M. caffra #1, molted to L6 today.

I am collecting a bowl of exuviae. Am I gross? 

Still no molt for Susannah. Shes been 'lapped' by both her brothers.


----------



## Mantis Lady

hysteresis said:


> am collecting a bowl of exuviae. Am I gross?


No. I have a box with all complete exo skeletons of all my mantids I had.

gratz on jakes molt. susannah will molt soon.


----------



## hysteresis

Little Mantis said:


> gratz on jakes molt.


Thank you. 

I know I said i'd wait for Susannah to post pics, but Jake is _really _pretty.

Sorry for the lousy cropping. He was munching on a piece of wax worm.


----------



## Mantis Lady

He is cute


----------



## MantisGirl13

He is a beautiful boy!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Little Mantis said:


> He is cute






MantisGirl13 said:


> He is a beautiful boy!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Thanks y'all! 

I'm crazy about the contrasting coloured patterns on the pronotum, abdomen, and legs.

Very prey aggressive as well.

Fun species, I have to say. Except Susannah. She's p*ssing me off with this no molt business.


----------



## Graceface

Adorable! I hope Susannah molts soon


----------



## hysteresis

Graceface said:


> Adorable! I hope Susannah molts soon


Thanks, and yes. Soooon.

I received them Dec 5th and her brothers have molted twice since.

There must be something wrong.


----------



## MantisGirl13

I hope Susanna molts soon! The patterns on them are beautiful, I agree!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

I just had a L4 male orchid die who refused to molt. I think he had internal problems, because he had frass stuck to his abdomen for weeks that wouldn't come off, and he wouldn't eat or molt. No amount of honey water or assistance on my part convinced him to do either and I lost him 

I hope Susannah is just on her own molting schedule and not experiencing any health issues. Is she otherwise doing well?


----------



## hysteresis

Graceface said:


> I hope Susannah is just on her own molting schedule and not experiencing any health issues. Is she otherwise doing well?


Thank you. Yes, she eats fine.

I filled her up a couple days ago. Now her abdomen has flattened right down.

The other mios dont fast for very long prior to molting. I'll offer her some waxworm tonight. My guess is she'll take it no problem. 

Or, maybe she'll molt today. LoL. I dunno.


----------



## Graceface

Let's hope she will molt


----------



## hysteresis

Graceface said:


> Let's hope she will molt


Still no molt. 

But is she eating?






That's the abdomen of a 1/4 pin cricket.  She ate more than half!


----------



## Graceface

If she's eating, she can't be too bad! Must be that she is just on her own schedule


----------



## hysteresis

Graceface said:


> Must be that she is just on her own schedule


Close to six weeks without a molt.

Princess must have one heckuva busy schedule.


----------



## Graceface

hysteresis said:


> Princess must have one heckuva busy schedule.


Lol! I'll send mantis love and molty vibes her way!


----------



## hysteresis

Graceface said:


> Lol! I'll send mantis love and molty vibes her way!


Thankya!


----------



## Mantis Lady

hysteresis said:


> Still no molt.
> 
> But is she eating?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the abdomen of a 1/4 pin cricket.  She ate more than half!


She is eating, that is good. She will molt when she is ready. Maybe afer this cricket.


----------



## MantisGirl13

I am glad she is eating! That is a good sign. I hope she molts soon! How is everyone else doing?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Hope, I dunno. She looks depressed between feedings. She's still a voracious eater (good sign) and the black she had on her rear tarsus hasn't spread but it did finally fall off. That leaves her with tarsi only on her middle legs.

Hopefully she is indeed presub. I cant imagine shell regrow enough tarsi in one molt. She definitely won't regrow enough to replace the lost raptorial tibia in one molt.

Im thinking ill rig her up to molt, maybe this weekend. Its been a month.

If she falls, that's it. 

The others are fantastic!

Noteworthy: M. caffra #1 AKA Jake was perched up top of his deli cup. I threw in a quarter pin.

He scooted right down and scooped it up within 30 secs. Neither my rhombos nor Noël, our xmas golden, seem as prey agressive as Jake.

If all goes well, ill be unboxing my new arrivals tomorrow.


----------



## Graceface

hysteresis said:


> If all goes well, ill be unboxing my new arrivals tomorrow.


That is exciting! Can't wait to hear all about them


----------



## Mantis Lady

hysteresis said:


> If all goes well, ill be unboxing my new arrivals tomorrow.


Cool. nothing is as fun unboxing new mantids


----------



## hysteresis

Little Mantis said:


> Cool. nothing is as fun unboxing new mantids


Right? Ghosts and spinys.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> Right? Ghosts and spinys.


That's awesome! Give us pics as soon as they arrive!!!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> That's awesome! Give us pics as soon as they arrive!!!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


In transit  

Cleared  

Out for delivery


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> In transit
> 
> Cleared
> 
> Out for delivery


YAY!!!! Did you get them yet?!?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> YAY!!!! Did you get them yet?!?
> 
> - MantisGirl13


YASSSS. 

6X P. wahlbergi - L4, L3, and 4X L2

6X P. Paradoxa - all L2

All arrived safe and sound. In transit less than 24h. Heat pack is still warm


----------



## hysteresis

LoL. Can't even take a decent photo of the L4 spiny "in profile", as it turns to face the camera no matter what I do.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Awesome! I am so glad they arrived ok! 

Ya, spinys are hard to photograph!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

Awesome! Congrats  I'm 'out of reactions' today so I can't like your post, lol


----------



## hysteresis

Graceface said:


> Awesome! Congrats  I'm 'out of reactions' today so I can't like your post, lol


Happens to me *every day*. Haha.

I wish I could like EVERY post I see on here. Y'all have so much good stuff to share, as well as good rhetoric and banter.

How's the new acquisitions? Get them warmed up?


----------



## Graceface

hysteresis said:


> How's the new acquisitions? Get them warmed up?


Well... 50/50. They arrived cold in a flat and narrow box. I got em warm and gave them honey water, water, bee pollen/honey powder, and flies (the old kitchen sink treatment). One is doing okay now, she is moving around and ate her flies. The other isn't doing well. She was unresponsive on arrival and hasn't improved at all, despite all the care and warmth. 



hysteresis said:


> Happens to me *every day*. Haha.
> 
> I wish I could like EVERY post I see on here. Y'all have so much good stuff to share, as well as good rhetoric and banter.


Me too, on both accounts  Why do we even have to have a reaction limit???


----------



## hysteresis

Graceface said:


> Why do we even have to have a reaction limit???


I know. Reactions? But why?

Maybe they dont want us earning rep too fast.

We're lucky. Some forums impose a daily posting and replying limit.


----------



## hysteresis

New hydei culture that isn't producing yet. So trying not to tap into it yet. 

Spinys take bits of anything off a toothpick. Five of the six anyways.

Ghosts, not a chance. Ill have to shake off a few hydei. Ill call my fly guy tomorrow and see if he has any ripe cultures.

Geeze I'm having a great time tonight!


----------



## hysteresis

I had hoped my first ghost photo would be decent. ... Not so much! 

Phyllocrania paradoxa, L2. Is this a girl?







A bit better. Here is the older of the spinys.

Pseudocreobotra wahlbergi, L4. I don't even know where to find the new eyes i'd need to determine its gender.


----------



## Graceface

Really hard to tell on the sex of Ghosts at L2, I'd wait until L3 then the crowns become more distinct. So cute though! Sorry about your lack of producing FF cultures. The Ghosts will want 3-5 Hydeii each at that age. 

Love the Spinys! They are so adorable  I've considered getting into them, but I've got a full plate with my orchids and ghosts currently. Maybe Someday...


----------



## hysteresis

Graceface said:


> The Ghosts will want 3-5 Hydeii each at that age.


Yeh. Tonight they each (ghosts) took two. That's all id spare from it today. Its _just _starting to produce larvae.

The spinys ate little bits of waxworm. 

I'm in a unique situation, in that I know the folks that make the hydei cultures for the reptile shop ive been buying them from. A brick and mortar is always more accessible than say, a craigslist seller. But I will ask them if they have an established culture I can feed off. The firat culture I bought was old, and lasted robustly a few weeks. Now the store only has these new ones that need time. Maybe they can hook me up.

EDIT: or I'll have to drive around Toronto to find something, and if you understand traffic in the Greater Toronto Area, that isn't very fun.


----------



## hysteresis

I put Hope down tonight. I realize I was being selfish. She wouldnt have made it.

So live and learn.


----------



## Graceface

hysteresis said:


> I'm in a unique situation, in that I know the folks that make the hydei cultures for the reptile shop ive been buying them from. A brick and mortar is always more accessible than say, a craigslist seller. But I will ask them if they have an established culture I can feed off. The firat culture I bought was old, and lasted robustly a few weeks. Now the store only has these new ones that need time. Maybe they can hook me up.
> 
> EDIT: or I'll have to drive around Toronto to find something, and if you understand traffic in the Greater Toronto Area, that isn't very fun.


I feel ya. I haven't found anyone in my tiny town that sells fruit flies, so I got mine mail order and used it to produce more cultures. All my Hydeii have descended from that one culture

Have you made your own FF cultures? 



hysteresis said:


> I put Hope down tonight. I realize I was being selfish. She wouldnt have made it.
> 
> So live and learn.


I'm sorry


----------



## hysteresis

Graceface said:


> Have you made your own FF cultures?


Not yet. Seems easy enough. Like lighting a ciggy off the one you just smoked. 



Graceface said:


> I'm sorry


Thank you Grace, but I'm the sorry one.

I should have done this the minute I reckoned shed never climb up and hang inverted again.


----------



## Mantis Lady

hysteresis said:


> I put Hope down tonight. I realize I was being selfish. She wouldnt have made it. ﻿
> 
> So live and learn.


Sorry for your loss, it was hard to let her go...


----------



## hysteresis

Yes. Very hard.

And that last comment you made almost killed me with guilt. But it HAD to be.  

I saw her and what was happening. I had her up trying to support her to molt. For a couple days she was back trying to climb, with only one raptorial and two decent tarsi. Her back legs barely worked. Not happening.

She looked desperate to get up there. Chewing at her mesh. Id never seen her so pressed into the corners of her bin.

So' I taped her up to a wooden dowel. She was solid and this tape is easily removed, but she fought it and struggled. When I saw one of her two remaining tarsi coming apart, that was the end.

I feel awful and selfish and immature for even trying this.

I am embarassed. 

But now I focus on all the good and healthy nymphs I have. 18 of them.

We will serve them a feast in her honour.


----------



## hysteresis

hysteresis said:


> We will serve them a feast in her honour.


And NO. Not Hope's remains.


----------



## Mantis Lady

hysteresis said:


> I feel awful and selfish and immature for even trying this. ﻿


You loved her and wanted to help her that is not immature.



hysteresis said:


> And NO. Not Hope's remains.﻿


bury her in your garden if you have one.


----------



## hysteresis

Little Mantis said:


> bury her in your garden if you have one.


Yeh. She was indeed a loss. And it'd be nice to do that. The boys understood though. 

They are truly smitten withe these new babies though. 

Our L4 spiny is very sweet looking.

And the ghosties. Just So cute!

We'll just focus our hope on raising them up nice. I feel so fortunate to have them.


----------



## hysteresis

*Record turntable screeching sound*

Back to Susannah.

I _cannot_ for the life of me understand what's going on with her.

Still no molt. _TOTALLY_ ambulatory.

Pull off her lid and she scuttles to the edges like any healthy vibrant nymph. I got her Dec 6 and _still_ no molt.

When I feed my spiny and ghost nymphs, I'll sprinkle off some hydei in her cup. I'm certain she'll eat.

I put her back in a 6oz to see if she molts there.

I'm stumped.


----------



## hysteresis

Wow. I've never seen _this _before. EVER! You were right, @MantisGirl13!

I present my first 'molting to adult' mantis... Noël. Female, Hierodula venosa.


----------



## hysteresis

Just wow. This is amazing.

I have to get up in five hours so this is as much as I could stay up to see.

But WOW!
















And the wings just keep on comin'!






*EDITED: HERE SHE IS!*


----------



## Graceface

Oh wow! So cool! Nothing like seeing them inflate those wings  worth losing sleep 

Congrats on the molt!


----------



## hysteresis

Graceface said:


> Oh wow! So cool! Nothing like seeing them inflate those wings  worth losing sleep
> 
> Congrats on the molt!


Thanks! It was super fun to watch!


----------



## Mantis Lady

Graceface said:


> Oh wow! So cool! Nothing like seeing them inflate those wings  worth losing sleep


Oh yeah, I saw Cochises complete molt to adulthood and inflating her wings, so cool to see  ( 3 am or so) aurene needs to molt soonish too and i  think it is her last molt if I see her wingbuds. I hope she will do it on a time that i can see it.

@hysteresis gratz on the molt. Noel looks beautiful with wings


----------



## hysteresis

Thank you, @Little Mantis. I'm proud to have her.

So you know im new to nymphs (I know, not really new anymore ). Shouldn't she be ravenous? I presented her with a waxworm, and then a dubia, because she didnt strike.

I dissected the worm for her, presented it and she ate half, and then wanted no more. Is that normal after a molt like this?

*Anyone*? I do know her belly isnt empty. Maybe she's just not hungry?

Before, the goldens would eat anything I presented, and at any time.


----------



## Mantis Lady

Maybe the real hunger comes later.  She will need the energy to produce her eggs (mated or not) The adult females I had before were stomachs on 6 legs.

Soraya, my golden female, eats everthing I giver her too. Yesterday she ate a abdomen of a sub adult grasshopper. Tybalt got the other half


----------



## hysteresis

@Little Mantis how many mantises do you keep, usually? @Graceface? @MantisGirl13? 

I'm finding that keeping all these nymphs is labour intensive.

If its not nymph feedings, it's enclosure maintainance, or even feeder maintenance. Two sizes of crickets, dubias, BSF larvae (which are dead and I dont think will form flies ), waxworms. Worrying over hydei cultures.

When colleagues ask about my kids, they joke about who I'll answer about, boys or mantises!  

@omar morsy must be dead by now!


----------



## hysteresis

Little Mantis said:


> She will need the energy to produce her eggs (mated or not)


My mantis dude didnt have a male golden old enough to pair with Noël.

Maybe there's time if one comes around.

I presume I will have many many months with Noël.


----------



## Mantis Lady

I have 9 mantids at the moment and that is enough for now  Tomorrow will be their home cleaning day  

feeders: i have grasshoppers, flies 2 species, FF and dubias


----------



## Graceface

@hysteresis I'm "down" to about 45 mantids now, lol. It is a lot of work, for sure. Feeding mantids, enclosure cleaning, and all the maintenance, takes me about 2-3 hrs per feeding, which is every 2-3 days. More if I actually let them climb, or spend any time with them. I try to stagger who I care for on what days so it doesn't all have to happen at once, which is daunting. 

Right now, we aren't breeding flies. The curly wings died off due to unstable environmental conditions from winter. I don't think we can breed them except in the warmer seasons. Downside: less flies available. Upside: less things to take care of 

Ultimately, I'd like less specimens so I can spend more time with each one. I have way too many Ghosts right now. I think I have 20, and something like 14 of them are males 

Anyone want a male Ghost or 5?


----------



## hysteresis

@Graceface I can't imagine 45 mantises. Nope. LoL. 



Graceface said:


> The curly wings died off due to unstable environmental conditions from winter. I don't think we can breed them except in the warmer seasons.


Yeah, when the furnace runs high, my ambient humidity can still drop into the 20s even with coolmist humidifiers. Our old steam humidifier moistens the air nice. We have a big house so keeping things humid is always a struggle when it gets cold.

More humid = too cold... Warmer = too dry

As long as you're on it, things are cool.  But, fml if we need to go away for a day.

Whyd I type all that for. LoL. We all have the exact same concerns.


----------



## omar morsy

hysteresis said:


> @omar morsy must be dead by now!


I’m very much alive and doing well lol

its funny I read your post right after I just finished feeding and misting and cleaning every single 112 cups of Spiny and Ghost Nymphs. 

Im getting much faster at it but it still took 2 hours this morning and about an hour every day.

it is soooo much work and a little heartbreaking when you see a few nymphs still not make it   so far I lost 3 spinies and 9 ghosts. 

All in all it’s still so much fun. 

Now my main concern is why my spinies after 16 days are still not moulting. Maybe they did and I don’t know it? I don’t see an empty exoskeleton and they certainly don’t look bigger. They seem healthy and active.


----------



## Graceface

Graceface said:


> @hysteresis I'm "down" to about 45 mantids now, lol. It is a lot of work, for sure. Feeding mantids, enclosure cleaning, and all the maintenance, takes me about 2-3 hrs per feeding, which is every 2-3 days. More if I actually let them climb, or spend any time with them. I try to stagger who I care for on what days so it doesn't all have to happen at once, which is daunting.
> 
> Right now, we aren't breeding flies. The curly wings died off due to unstable environmental conditions from winter. I don't think we can breed them except in the warmer seasons. Downside: less flies available. Upside: less things to take care of
> 
> Ultimately, I'd like less specimens so I can spend more time with each one. I have way too many Ghosts right now. I think I have 20, and something like 14 of them are males
> 
> Anyone want a male Ghost or 5?


Hahaha, I can't do math! It could be because I have a cold, but upon recount, I have 36 mantids now. Numbers are hard 

But seriously, anyone want a male Ghost or 14?


----------



## Mantis Lady

36 mantids    wow still a lot.



Graceface said:


> But seriously, anyone want a male Ghost or 14?


Sorry, I live to far away to take a male ghost in  hopefully you can find them new homes.


----------



## hysteresis

@omar morsy I wouldnt know from experience yet. 

I have six spinys and six ghosts. Less than a week now, so....

By guidelines, Id expect a molt two weeks after hatch.

Glad you're coping. Man, youre senior in your industry (I've looked you up ).

Where are you finding the time?


----------



## hysteresis

Graceface said:


> But seriously, anyone want a male Ghost or 14?


Got ghosts. LoL.

Find me orchid ooths or nymphs though ...


----------



## omar morsy

hysteresis said:


> @omar morsy I wouldnt know from experience yet.
> 
> I have six spinys and six ghosts. Less than a week now, so....
> 
> By guidelines, Id expect a molt two weeks after hatch.
> 
> Glad you're coping. Man, youre senior in your industry (I've looked you up ).
> 
> Where are you finding the time?


I hardly ever watch tv or play games, I’m crazy passionate about many many things and I always find the time to do them all.

i also paint and sculpt... now im

just showing off


----------



## hysteresis

@omar morsy that's super.

I would suppose youd be an amazing artist given your profession. 

But where you find the time for this...

My older stepdaughter graduated last spring from her fine arts program as highest ranking graduate. 

She works at a major art gallery this side of Toronto. One of two kids in her class to land a real arts job straight out of school. Super proud.


----------



## hysteresis

Those waves


----------



## omar morsy

hysteresis said:


> @omar morsy that's super.
> 
> I would suppose youd be an amazing artist given your profession.
> 
> But where you find the time for this...
> 
> My older stepdaughter graduated last spring from her fine arts program as highest ranking graduate.
> 
> She works at a major art gallery this side of Toronto. One of two kids in her class to land a real arts job straight out of school. Super proud.


Amazing! Fine arts has always been one of my greatest !

honestly i can’t say. I wake up at 6 am and work on the mantises for an hour before having breakfast and going to the gym. I work till 6 pm and take care of my kids till 9. I take an hour or two a day for my art and about 3 or 4 hours every weekend.

I was never one to waste time or watch too much tv. My twin was the opposite and I watched him suffer for it. 

Life is too damn short, so much amazing stuff out there to do and experience. 

If your daughter ever wants to venture into 3D let me know


----------



## omar morsy

Graceface said:


> Hahaha, I can't do math! It could be because I have a cold, but upon recount, I have 36 mantids now. Numbers are hard
> 
> But seriously, anyone want a male Ghost or 14?


I’ll gladly adopt your male Ghost...or 14


----------



## omar morsy

hysteresis said:


> Those waves


The easiest but most rewarding paintings are seascapes. Very forgiving   and lots and lots of tutorials on youtube. Give it a try!


----------



## hysteresis

omar morsy said:


> If your daughter ever wants to venture into 3D let me know


Thanks Omar. LoL.


----------



## hysteresis

omar morsy said:


> The easiest but most rewarding paintings are seascapes. Very forgiving   and lots and lots of tutorials on youtube. Give it a try!


As a full-time mechanical designer, and as a dad to our two young boys, I do not know where I would find the time to paint.

I studied music, jazz performance, prior to studying engineering. I would like to get back into playing music with some folks. Sooooon maybe.

Have you ever read Duma Key, by Stephen King?


----------



## omar morsy

hysteresis said:


> As a full-time mechanical designer, and as a dad to our two young boys, I do not know where I would find the time to paint.
> 
> I studied music, jazz performance, prior to studying engineering. I would like to get back into playing music with some folks. Sooooon maybe.
> 
> Have you ever read Duma Key, by Stephen King?


No I haven’t, reading is one thing sadly I no longer hve the time to do. I listen to audio books while I’m either painting or sculpting or doing the dishes  

ill check it out.


----------



## hysteresis

What a dork I am. Yes. I dont actually read em.  

Always audiobook. Sometimes Audible, and sometimes I lift a torrent and use BeyondPod.


----------



## hysteresis

Anyways, a neat book about painting things supernaturally into existence.


----------



## omar morsy

Audible for me! I’m gonna pick it up. Duma key. I’ll keep you posted.


----------



## hysteresis




----------



## MantisGirl13

Congratulations on Noel's molt! I keep 39 and am getting more this week! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> Congratulations on Noel's molt! I keep 39 and am getting more this week!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


That's outstanding! So much fun!


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> That's outstanding! So much fun!


Yes it is! Work, too!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

I had a ghost molt to L3 today. Seems a shame to throw the cute little ghost exuvia into my mixed bowl of molts! 

Anyway, I think it's a girl, mainly because of the shape of the back.  It's hard to see that thingy on their heads when they're this small, but by that, it also looks more female than male.

I'm having the time of my life!


----------



## Mantis Lady

hysteresis said:


> Seems a shame to throw the cute little ghost exuvia into my mixed bowl of molts!


yeah, feel the same. Looks so different than the normal molts I have my molts collected in a cup. Even Cochises fail ooth is in there


----------



## Graceface

Ooh, congrats! Ghosts are so much fun, glad you are enjoying them


----------



## MantisGirl13

Congratulations on the molt!!!!!!! Ghosts are so much fun.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Another ghost molted to L3! 

But still no molt for Mio #3 Susannah.

Her belly is flat. Not eating. 

I think im gonna lose her.


----------



## omar morsy

Well I only had two molts today and another casualty. 

Terrible   

spiny flower Mantises are very delicate.


----------



## hysteresis

hysteresis said:


> But still no molt for Mio #3 Susannah.
> 
> Her belly is flat. Not eating.
> 
> I think im gonna lose her.


Her sibling Eddie molted to L7 tonight as well.

She's still L4.


----------



## hysteresis

omar morsy said:


> Well I only had two molts today and another casualty.
> 
> Terrible
> 
> spiny flower Mantises are very delicate.


Sorry man.

My spinys act like they're gonna molt soon. Hopefully they're all in good health.

....

The effect of too much humidity and not enough ventilation sets on and often isn't apparent until it's too late. And even as you correct the situation, the effects of remedy may not be visible immediately. I gathered that from a certain expert's book.

I guess the system demonstrates _hysteresis. _


----------



## omar morsy

I guess so, well they will be better cared for moving forward. As for your Spinys Do keep me posted!


----------



## hysteresis

Look at her colours. With and without flash. Man, she changed!

My prize mantis, Noel. Adult H. venosa.  (eating a wax worm)


----------



## hysteresis

omar morsy said:


> As for your Spinys Do keep me posted!


Well, we'll see how it goes.  Every one of my spinys and ghosts have plump bellies. 

Last night, I took a good survey of where they are with their feeding.

Ghost will continue to molt. It's on! And, by how the spinys are swatting away food, I expect molts are imminent.


----------



## hysteresis

GM. Just woke to find a spiny has molted. So it begins.

Amazing how they can get those fat spiky bums out of their exuviae.


----------



## hysteresis

Oh yeah...

I also awoke to lil Susannah Mio feet up. That sucks, as she was the only female caffra in my collection.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Congrats on the molts! I am so sorry you lost Susannah.   

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> Congrats on the molts! I am so sorry you lost Susannah.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


I feel fancy. 2 ghost molts, a mio molt, and a spiny molt. Same 24 hr observation period.

Well, the writing had been up on the wall for a while now, with Susannah. Mantises have to molt.

A funny aside. The names of my mios and rhombos are drawn from The Dark Tower series.

Eddie and Jake die, Susannah lives. Its the other way around with these mios.

C'est la vie!


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> I feel fancy. 2 ghost molts, a mio molt, and a spiny molt. Same 24 hr observation period.
> 
> Well, the writing had been up on the wall for a while now, with Susannah. Mantises have to molt.
> 
> A funny aside. The names of my mios and rhombos are drawn from The Dark Tower series.
> 
> Eddie and Jake die, Susannah lives. Its the other way around with these mios.
> 
> C'est la vie!


Lol   

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

Sorry about Susannah Noël is beautiful  Such cool colors

Congrats on the molts!


----------



## Mantis Lady

Sorry, you lost Susannah.  

Gratz on the molts

Noël looks beautiful. I hope Soraya will look like Noël when she grows up


----------



## hysteresis

Little Mantis said:


> Sorry, you lost Susannah.
> 
> Gratz on the molts
> 
> Noël looks beautiful. I hope Soraya will look like Noël when she grows up


Thank you.  

Here she is again. i wonder if Roland even noticed who was upstairs? That's a dubia and NOT Roland in her grasp.






Here's a random spiny eating a cricket. I LOOoOoOVE their lil' spiny butts! Cant remember if it's my L4 or L3. Probably the L4.


----------



## Graceface

Spinys are just so darn cute


----------



## hysteresis

Graceface said:


> Spinys are just so darn cute


I know. Im waiting for that L4 to molt.

Bet it'll be even cuter.


----------



## MantisGirl13

So cute! I love spinys. I just lost my subadult male today   He got himself stuck between a flower and the wall in his cage (how?!?) and I didn't realize it until he had struggled himself dead.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> So cute! I love spinys. I just lost my subadult male today   He got himself stuck between a flower and the wall in his cage (how?!?) and I didn't realize it until he had struggled himself dead.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Oh geeze, that is a shame! I'm sorry for you! That is something I've considered before. I used wooden dowels for a while, but i used to modify them to lock into suction cups so I could secure them away from bin walls and such. But even a plastic flower? Or was it real?

Either way, that's a shame!

So sorry!


----------



## Graceface

MantisGirl13 said:


> So cute! I love spinys. I just lost my subadult male today   He got himself stuck between a flower and the wall in his cage (how?!?) and I didn't realize it until he had struggled himself dead.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


So sad! I'm sorry


----------



## Mantis Lady

MantisGirl13 said:


> So cute! I love spinys. I just lost my subadult male today   He got himself stuck between a flower and the wall in his cage (how?!?) and I didn't realize it until he had struggled himself dead.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


this is really sadpoor guy.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Ya, I am sad about it, but that is life with insects I guess!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13

@hysteresis So did you order any other species, or just L5 violins!?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> @hysteresis So did you order any other species, or just L5 violins!?
> 
> - MantisGirl13


 Yeah... I ordered the L5 gongy pair, an L4 pair of mendicas, an L4 pair of truncatas, and 2 L4 lady orchids. *heart palpitations*

I'll need heat, so I need to order some heat mats, or lamps.


----------



## omar morsy

hysteresis said:


> Yeah... I ordered the L5 gongy pair, an L4 pair of mendicas, an L4 pair of truncatas, and 2 L4 lady orchids. *heart palpitations*
> 
> I'll need heat, so I need to order some heat mats, or lamps.


Send us pics please!


----------



## hysteresis

omar morsy said:


> Send us pics please!


This week. They have to get here first.


----------



## hysteresis

Hey guys. 

I need heat mats/pads, and I see they come in different wattage, with controls and without.

Gongylus gongylodes and Blepharopsis mendica have similar heat and humidity requirements.  Hymenopus coronatus is cooler than them.

So, I figure i'll have to control two temperature zones. The orchids need more moisture than the violins and thistles, anyway.

Can y'all recommend a wattage? Are 7/8W pads/mats enough? Or will I need higher power? 

I read in a post that ceramic tile can be used to '_diffuse' _the heat across a surface. That's elegant, and I like the idea.

_ANY f_eedback would be appreciated. I have but a couple days to put together and calibrate a rig for my higher-temp species.

Y'all have been super nice to me. I appreciate your help!


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> Yeah... I ordered the L5 gongy pair, an L4 pair of mendicas, an L4 pair of truncatas, and 2 L4 lady orchids. *heart palpitations*
> 
> I'll need heat, so I need to order some heat mats, or lamps.


Awesome! I suggest a heat lamp, as it is easy to regulate the temperature in the mantis cages by just increasing or decreasing the distance between the lamp and the cage. You can get away with one heat lamp if you set it up like this: Thistles and violins directly under the heat lamp, with the lamp about 10 inches to a foot from the top of the cages. It is ok if only part of the cage has direct heat, because the mantis can move to where it is most comfortable. Set the orchid cages next to the thistle and violin cages, just under the radius of heat from the lamp, but not directly under it.

I'm sorry if this doesn't make sense! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> I'm sorry if this doesn't make sense!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


*You made perfect sense. TY.*

I'll look at heat lamps. How about at night? I thought thistles couldnt drop to room temp, even at night? Or am I wrong? Our room temps can get down to 20°C (68°F) on occasion.  

I love that the two hottest sp. of my bunch want it dry.

Maybe I should wait to say "my bunch" til they're here. LoL.

Also, thick substrate method is okay for maintaining humidiy for the orchids? I hope I don't need a reptile mister? That's too wet I imagine?


----------



## hysteresis

And yeh. Screen cages then, hey? For both thistles and violins? I know the violins cant climb so they need a mesh or ladder system anyway.

That's for when they're older anyway. I imagine well-vented deli cups will do. I'll glue in some mesh sides for the baby violins to climb on.


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> Awesome! I suggest a heat lamp, as it is easy to regulate the temperature in the mantis cages by just increasing or decreasing the distance between the lamp and the cage.


I have non light emitting ceramic options in 60W and 100W. Maybe the 60W and keep it closer? I'm "in the weeds" on this one. 

I am inclined to buy a pair of these 60W...

https://www.amazon.ca/Zacro-Reptile-Thermometer-Infrared-Non-Light/dp/B0718XSZ31/ref=sr_1_3_sspa?s=pet-supplies&amp;amp;ie=UTF8&amp;amp;qid=1548618570&amp;amp;sr=1-3-spons&amp;amp;keywords=heat%2Blamp&amp;amp;th=1

... along with a pair of clamped gooseneck style sockets. Yes, ceramic socket....

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07CG6MT3R/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=A99V6HTDVZPFG&amp;amp;th=1


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> *You made perfect sense. TY.*
> 
> I'll look at heat lamps. How about at night? I thought thistles couldnt drop to room temp, even at night? Or am I wrong? Our room temps can get down to 20°C (68°F) on occasion.
> 
> I love that the two hottest sp. of my bunch want it dry.
> 
> Maybe I should wait to say "my bunch" til they're here. LoL.
> 
> Also, thick substrate method is okay for maintaining humidiy for the orchids? I hope I don't need a reptile mister? That's too wet I imagine?


Good, I'm glad you understand! Just keep the temperature as steady as you can (I have violins, thistles, and orchids and the temp doesn't drop more than a few degrees at night) 



hysteresis said:


> And yeh. Screen cages then, hey? For both thistles and violins? I know the violins cant climb so they need a mesh or ladder system anyway.
> 
> That's for when they're older anyway. I imagine well-vented deli cups will do. I'll glue in some mesh sides for the baby violins to climb on.


Yes, screen cages if you can for the thistles and violins, orchids don't need them. Deli cups with mesh sides are fine for now for the thistles, but I might get the violins something bigger. I don't know if you are planning to keep the violins communally, but I highly advise not to. I tried, and I ended up with one. Need I say more? 



hysteresis said:


> Also, thick substrate method is okay for maintaining humidiy for the orchids? I hope I don't need a reptile mister? That's too wet I imagine?


I keep paper towel on the floor of my orchid cages (well ventilated) and mist heavily once or twice a day, and the mantids are thriving. I don't think you need to go too overboard on humidity, just keep it between 60% and 80% and you should be fine. No reptile mister required. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> I have non light emitting ceramic options in 60W and 100W. Maybe the 60W and keep it closer? I'm "in the weeds" on this one.
> 
> I am inclined to buy a pair of these 60W...
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Zacro-Reptile-Thermometer-Infrared-Non-Light/dp/B0718XSZ31/ref=sr_1_3_sspa?s=pet-supplies&amp;amp;ie=UTF8&amp;amp;qid=1548618570&amp;amp;sr=1-3-spons&amp;amp;keywords=heat%2Blamp&amp;amp;th=1
> 
> ... along with a pair of clamped gooseneck style sockets. Yes, ceramic socket....
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07CG6MT3R/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=A99V6HTDVZPFG&amp;amp;th=1


It look like you are all set! I use two 50 watt heat bulbs and they are perfect. 60 watts should be fine.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> Good, I'm glad you understand! Just keep the temperature as steady as you can (I have violins, thistles, and orchids and the temp doesn't drop more than a few degrees at night)


Maybe I didn't understand after all. I completely understood the geometry you described, but wasn't thinking of infrared ceramics then. I was thinking of the old-skool heat bulbs. I was worried about lights off at night. I was thinking i'd have to use a mat at night. Now I understand I can run them 24/7. 



MantisGirl13 said:


> Yes, screen cages if you can for the thistles and violins, orchids don't need them. Deli cups with mesh sides are fine for now for the thistles, but I might get the violins something bigger. I don't know if you are planning to keep the violins communally, but I highly advise not to. I tried, and I ended up with one. Need I say more?


I'll have to think quick then. I could have ordered those screened insect habitats (like butterfly habitats), but figured they'd be too big for nymphs that age. How long are L5 violins?

When you say "... Deli cups with mesh sides are fine for now for the thistles, ..." do you mean I should perforate the sides a bit, then hot glue mesh inside, or are ladderways up the sides okay _without_ perforating the sides?  I could also cut windows. Is it a ventilation thing, or a climbing thing?



MantisGirl13 said:


> I don't think you need to go too overboard on humidity, just keep it between 60% and 80% and you should be fine. No reptile mister required.


Cool. I'd like to stick to my cotton pads, because they hold and release moisture at a desirable rate, and are to me, just as easily disposable as paper towel. Sure, they're way more expensive per installation than paper towel, but I buy these pads at the Dollarama. Easy to change out every two - three days.   

Once my queens get their little capes, they'll sit in nice exos



MantisGirl13 said:


> It look like you are all set! I use two 50 watt heat bulbs and they are perfect. 60 watts should be fine.


.This will be good. I hope the included temp gauges are as cute as they look. If not I have my analog exo gauges.

I was gonna put em like this, if it isn't warm enough.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> Maybe I didn't understand after all. I completely understood the geometry you described, but wasn't thinking of infrared ceramics then. I was thinking of the old-skool heat bulbs. I was worried about lights off at night. I was thinking i'd have to use a mat at night. Now I understand I can run them 24/7.


Yes, you can run them 24/7.



hysteresis said:


> I'll have to think quick then. I could have ordered those screened insect habitats (like butterfly habitats), but figured they'd be too big for nymphs that age. How long are L5 violins?
> 
> When you say "... Deli cups with mesh sides are fine for now for the thistles, ..." do you mean I should perforate the sides a bit, then hot glue mesh inside, or are ladderways up the sides okay _without_ perforating the sides?  I could also cut windows. Is it a ventilation thing, or a climbing thing?


L5 violins are about an inch long, if I remember correctly. Violins love lots of room, because they love to wander. 

It is a ventilation and a climbing thing. Neither thistles nor Violins can grip a smooth surface like plastic or glass, and they like it drier, so the more ventilation the better. The violins are ok in 320oz deli cups for now, but not as a long-term solution. just make sure that sith bothe species that the deli cups have paper towel or mesh lining the sides, or, if you can, have a screened opening on the side of the cage to allow for ventilation. All of this can be accomplished with a pocketknife or other blade, hot glue, and mesh or paper towel. 



hysteresis said:


> Cool. I'd like to stick to my cotton pads, because they hold and release moisture at a desirable rate, and are to me, just as easily disposable as paper towel. Sure, they're way more expensive per installation than paper towel, but I buy these pads at the Dollarama. Easy to change out every two - three days.
> 
> Once my queens get their little capes, they'll sit in nice exos


Cotton pads are perfect!



hysteresis said:


> This will be good. I hope the included temp gauges are as cute as they look. If not I have my analog exo gauges.
> 
> I was gonna put em like this, if it isn't warm enough.


Ok. just make sure they have good ventilation! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Thanks @MantisGirl13.

Short term, I have a template in the works to cut my cups cleanly and easily to open mesh two windows inyo the side. I have mesh tops for the 32s.

Mid term, I ordered 12x12x12" mesh cubes.

Long term, there are 24"h mesh enclosures I wanna get.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> Thanks @MantisGirl13.
> 
> Short term, I have a template in the works to cut my cups cleanly and easily to open mesh two windows inyo the side. I have mesh tops for the 32s.
> 
> Mid term, I ordered 12x12x12" mesh cubes.
> 
> Long term, there are 24"h mesh enclosures I wanna get.


You are all set!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Nope. The flight needed to make FedEx TO sort by 6am. The package didnt even leave Indy until 6am.


----------



## hysteresis

But Amazon Prime just delivered my meshes, extra IR, and heat mat. 

No wonder Jeff Bezos is the richest man on earth.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> But Amazon Prime just delivered my meshes, extra IR, and heat mat.
> 
> No wonder Jeff Bezos is the richest man on earth.


That;s great! It is best to be set up before they get there anyway!   

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> That;s great! It is best to be set up before they get there anyway!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Arrive alive tho.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> Arrive alive tho.


Ya. I hope they do arrive alive!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

They have solid heat. 2 40s and a 72.

The idea was to keep the mendicas and gongys super warm, and that the truncatas and orchids could take that heat. But the 40s will fizzle out by morning. Ive never noticed how gradually 72s fizzle. I e read they ramp up to a peak in around 20h, then sustain for some, and then they expire.

We'll have the box with a warm 72 in there, which may eve be okay for the orchids, but the mendicas and gongys....


----------



## MantisGirl13

72 should be fine for the orchids, but the Blephs and Gongys will need more heat. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> 72 should be fine for the orchids, but the Blephs and Gongys will need more heat.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


There's the rub. The 40s should be toast by now. Package is on the truck for home delivery. My wife is at home waiting and will put them as is straight under the IR emitters. It'll take me 15 minutes to get there and have a look.

I dont know what to expect.

Hopefully the truncatas are fine too.


----------



## hysteresis

Still hasnt been delivered. They say by 5pm.

I'm going mental.


----------



## hysteresis

I am elated! Everyone made the trip fine.

I'll share photos later. Super busy juggling work, and rehoming the babies.


----------



## Mantis Lady

Good to hear that everyone survived the trip. Have fun with rehoming them and we will wait for the pics.


----------



## omar morsy

Awe man can wait to see them!


----------



## hysteresis

omar morsy said:


> Awe man can wait to see them!






Little Mantis said:


> Good to hear that everyone survived the trip. Have fun with rehoming them and we will wait for the pics.




Here we are.  

Just one photo of each species. I was so busy, I forgot to denote the gender when snapping the pics. I have them marked anyways, and at these instars it's not hard to tell.

*Deroplatys truncata L4*







*Hymenopus coronatus L4*






*Gongylus gongylodes L5*






*Blepharopsis mendica L4*


----------



## Graceface

Cute!


----------



## hysteresis

I lost a Mio a little while ago to the 'no molt' thing.  I was beginning to fear i'd lose a spiny too!

Well lookie here!  

*Pseudocreobotra wahlbergi L3*


----------



## Mantis Lady

Nice pics and gratz on the molt


----------



## hysteresis

Thank you. Roland megaera molted too.

Fun times all around.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Yay! I am so glad everybody arrived safe and sound! Congrats on the molt too! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> Yay! I am so glad everybody arrived safe and sound! Congrats on the molt too!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Thanks. Seems at least one of my gang is molting every day. Isn't as exciting to say so anymore.

But I was worried about #6. Im relieved.


----------



## omar morsy

I LOVE that blepharopsis !!!! They are my fav


----------



## hysteresis

Dude, I cut up chunks of BSFL and the blephs were ripping em outta my tweezers. Like a pike hitting your line!


----------



## omar morsy

hysteresis said:


> Dude, I cut up chunks of BSFL and the blephs were ripping em outta my tweezers. Like a pike hitting your line!


Yeah I heard they are the pit bulls of Mantids! 

I want one so bad!


----------



## hysteresis

I have a sexed pair, but dont know if they sync up later. I have some learning to do.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Ya, those Blephs are aggressive! 



hysteresis said:


> Thanks. Seems at least one of my gang is molting every day. Isn't as exciting to say so anymore.


Yeah, when you have one or two mantids, molting is exciting! When you have 40+ mantids... not so much

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> Ya, those Blephs are aggressive!
> 
> Yeah, when you have one or two mantids, molting is exciting! When you have 40+ mantids... not so much
> 
> - MantisGirl13


My male is dying. See in health section.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> My male is dying. See in health section.


I already replied to it...

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Hey guys

The usmantis caresheet for gongys says 5 molts for males, and 6 for females.

If this is correct, and my gongys were L5, my male should be adult at L6 with this molt.

He doesn't look like an adult to me. Here he is sitting on the lid of a 32oz.


----------



## hysteresis

AKA, I don't know how many instars to expect from a vio.  

EDIT: mantidkingdom caresheet says 6m/7f


----------



## MantisGirl13

I'm pretty sure its 7m 8f. Violins should gt up to 3 inches. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> I'm pretty sure its 7m 8f. Violins should gt up to 3 inches.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Cool. Goes to show ya. Diff caresheets say diff things.


----------



## hysteresis

My new girl kicks 455!











But, then so does my old girl!


----------



## MantisGirl13

Lol  I love watching mantids eat!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady

MantisGirl13 said:


> Lol  I love watching mantids eat!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


me too.

@hysteresis Your H. golden looks beautiful


----------



## hysteresis

Little Mantis said:


> @hysteresis Your H. golden looks beautiful


TY. She tried to bite me last night.

So I reinforced that mean streak by feeding her four BSF larvae.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> TY. She tried to bite me last night.
> 
> So I reinforced that mean streak by feeding her four BSF larvae.


Lol  

I hope she doesn't get too aggressive towards you!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

I think she got a bit spooked as I was walking over to another room to show my wife. Just surprised me.


----------



## hysteresis

Ghosts 

I believe I have four females and two males. Among the females, I have a green lady.

Hope I got it right. 

Photos later, perhaps.


----------



## Graceface

Sweet! Can't wait for pics


----------



## hysteresis

One of my old waxworms turned moth today! Straight into my fem gongys cup!


----------



## hysteresis

hysteresis said:


> One of my old waxworms turned moth today! Straight into my fem gongys cup!


And* INSTANT *gratification!

I really have to get my waxworms and BSFLs goin'. Can't feed crickets for most of my new gang, and other than ff, it's next to impossible to acquire flies or pupae here.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Yummy moth! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> Yummy moth!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Looks like a couple more are coming right up.

I need to set up a production line of these, as well as BSF.

My BSFL are mostly still soft larvae, but several are stiffening up and entering prepupae.  I have smaller bottles with coco substrate for them to finish up in.

Soon they'll all be eating a healthier and more diverse diet.


----------



## hysteresis

Here's my oldest spiny. I got it at L4 and its molted once, so it's L5.

I believe I count 6 sets of spikes. Male. Am I right?

Forgive my nasty fingers. F### winter!


----------



## hysteresis

Man! Those spines really make it tough.

By getting right in there with a bright light, and a magnifying glass, i'll revise my count to five rows, which would make this a female.

Four were really prominent, and the fifth was the stretch, so female.


----------



## Graceface

I can't help with the counting here, I'm lost with all those spines! So adorable, though


----------



## MantisGirl13

You are right! It is definitely female. 

@Graceface pay no attention to the smaller spines, just the larger ones. You can also see that the last segment is longer, indicating a female.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady

Cute little spiny


----------



## hysteresis

Graceface said:


> I can't help with the counting here, I'm lost with all those spines! So adorable, though


She is super cute, TY! Yeah my old-man eyes Wow! Ughh! Haha.



MantisGirl13 said:


> You are right! It is definitely female.


I thought so. Super excited!   I'll make an attempt to sex the remaining spinys tonight. I'll be too busy through the day,



Little Mantis said:


> Cute little spiny


Thank you. They are adorable!


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> I'll make an attempt to sex the remaining spinys tonight


If you have trouble, just post a pic!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Here is my molt report for the last week.  Oh!  What deep geekery! 

Anyways:


Date


Species


Mantis


Gender


Event 1


Event 2


Instar


2019-02-10


Phyllocrania paradoxa


G1


F


Molt


L4


L3


2019-02-10


Phyllocrania paradoxa


G3


F


Molt


L4


L3


2019-02-09


Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii


PS4


 


Molt


L4


L3


2019-02-09


Phyllocrania paradoxa


G4


F


Molt


L4


L3


2019-02-08


Blepharopsis mendica


BM1


F


Molt


L5


L4


2019-02-07


Rhombodera megaera


R1


M


Molt


L6


L5


2019-02-07


Hymenopus coronatus


HC2


F


Molt


L5


L4


2019-02-06


Hymenopus coronatus


HC1


F


Molt


L5


L4


2019-02-06


Phyllocrania paradoxa


G5


M


Molt


L4


L3


2019-02-04


Gongylus gongylodes


GG2


M


Molt


L6


L5


----------



## Synapze

@hysteresisWhoa... you have a severe case of Mantinitis.


----------



## hysteresis

Synapze said:


> @hysteresisWhoa... you have a severe case of Mantinitis.


My wife just rolls her eyes now. Saving grace is she loves her L5 orchid, Petunia. She's HC1.

:clap:


----------



## hysteresis

Got another wax moth. Straight into a gongy cup.

Man! It takes the flying prey in seconds, while I could sit here all week trying to box BSFL guts into its face (tweezer feed).

I *have *to get my moths and flies going hard.

The picture sucks this time.


----------



## Graceface

Yup, flying prey is preferred 

My mantids didn't really enjoy eating crickets or mealworms the few times I've tried out of necessity. Yet flies they go for immediately.


----------



## hysteresis

Graceface said:


> Yup, flying prey is preferred
> 
> My mantids didn't really enjoy eating crickets or mealworms the few times I've tried out of necessity. Yet flies they go for immediately.


I have prepupae, and now I believe a few pupae BSF. They're dark and plump, and hardening up.

Sooooon.

I bought a 250 count of BSFL. Got 280. Also got 150 count waxworms. Lots 9f dead waxworms from the cold 2 day ship, but still. Enough to get a supply chain started. Ill place another order in a week or two because they take time. I'll tune it as I go.


----------



## MantisGirl13

That's a lot of molts! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> That's a lot of molts!


And my D. truncata this morning too. She's L5 now.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Wow! Another molt! Congrats!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady

Gratz on the molts


----------



## hysteresis

I'm in love!

Female _Deroplatys truncata_ L5


----------



## RebelleSinner

lovely


----------



## MantisGirl13

So pretty!!!! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

RebelleSinner said:


> lovely






MantisGirl13 said:


> So pretty!!!!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Thankya! Im trying to speed her along, while slowing down her dude.  

Regardless, he seems ready to molt. He took a few chomps off a waxworm segment, but dropped it shortly after, with no intention of eating anymore.

Other than offering the occasional segment, he gets hydei. He's not eating much.


----------



## Mantis Lady

what a cutie


----------



## hysteresis

And the green ghost. See the brown in her too? I THINK she's a she.


----------



## Graceface

Looks female to me! A straight on shot of her crown would confirm, but looks female from what I can see

I've not seen a male green ghost personally. Orin says males who are green revert at the final molt, and only females stay green.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Yup, female! She is beautiful!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Thanks guys!

Coincidentally, she's G1.


----------



## hysteresis

The Molt Repolt, Feb 11 thru 17. 




Date


Species


Mantis


Gender


Event 1


Event 2


Instar


2019-02-17


Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii


PS2


 


Molt


L5


L4


2019-02-16


Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii


PS3


 


Molt


L4


L3


2019-02-16


Rhombodera megaera


R2


M


Molt


L7


L6


2019-02-15


Miomantis caffra


M2


M


Molt L7 Adult


L7 Adult


L6


2019-02-15


Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii


PS6


 


Molt


L4


L3


2019-02-13


Gongylus gongylodes


GG1


F


Molt


L6


L5


2019-02-11


Deroplatys truncata


DT1


F


Molt


L5


L4


2019-02-11


Phyllocrania paradoxa


G6


M


Molt


L4


L3


----------



## Mantis Lady

You keep a whole list when everybody is molting. Nice


----------



## hysteresis

Little Mantis said:


> You keep a whole list when everybody is molting. Nice


I have mantis fever BAD. 

I keep a record of every event, including a comments field when required, excluding enclosure maintenance. 

Every feed. Every rejection of prey. Date only, no times.

I have it BAD.


----------



## hysteresis

I'm losing my male Deroplatys truncata.

This one hurts.


----------



## Mantis Lady

Aaww, it is always sad to loose mantis....


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> I'm losing my male Deroplatys truncata.
> 
> This one hurts.


I'm so sorry! Do you know why?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> I'm so sorry! Do you know why?




Meh, not sure, really. There was a difference in regime between the sexed pair.

I kept the girl at same temps as the orchids, and fed her better prey, so as to speed her up.

The male was kept at room temps. Same humidity, and eating mainly hydei. This was to slow him down. 

He had lots to eat, but maybe room temps 24 x 7 affected his digestion? He never got to molt.

The seller keeps both genders at room temps, so it's unlikely.

Maybe i'll be able to find Ms. Truncata, and Ms. Bleph new dates later on down the line.


----------



## hysteresis

My youngest son Caleb named her Alice Angel (from Bendy and the Ink Machine).

Had to post this, you can see why. Neat when they sit still long enough to snap a photo..

P. wahlbergii, i6 female


----------



## hysteresis

Actually, I should've used the good camera, but time....


----------



## River Dane

I’m so sorry for your loss. Losing a mantis is awful, especially when you don’t know why. I think room temps are fine, my male has done well, although he grew very slowly. 

Unfortunately he’s already a subadult due to molt soon so I can’t help there. But good luck finding another male!

Also love the pseudo pic. Love the before and after comparison.


----------



## hysteresis

River Dane said:


> I’m so sorry for your loss. Losing a mantis is awful, especially when you don’t know why.


Thank you. I think I've done well so far, in that of all the mantises I've acquired in colder weather, my losses have been small. The truncata male is hard to reason. He should've been fine.

I'll start searching for a male soon enough.

Good news is I have a bleph breeding group coming to back up my female.

Also, a pantherina group. 

I'll  be working with a few species this spring, and with some luck, ill be successful. 



River Dane said:


> Also love the pseudo pic. Love the before and after comparison.


I was just tickled that she came to position herself head-to-head with her exuvia. I really should buy a macro for our DSLR, as well as a positionable light source, seeing as we all like to post photos. Why should mine not be taken well? LoL.


----------



## hysteresis

The Molt RepoLt, Feb 18 thru 24. 



ONLY TWO  :clap: 


2019-02-23


Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii


PS1


F


Molt


L6


2019-02-21


Hymenopus coronatus


HC1


F


Molt


L6


----------



## Graceface

Gratz on the molts


----------



## hysteresis

Graceface said:


> Gratz on the molts


Get outta here! 

But thanks. LoL.


----------



## hysteresis

I think next week's report will be loaded.


----------



## Mantis Lady

gratz on the molts


----------



## MantisGirl13

Congratulations on the molts! Show us some pics!!!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> Congratulations on the molts! Show us some pics!!!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Well, today I got this nice surprise! My second female orchid molted to i6! So dainty! Wish she'd pick up some pink though.







I redecorated their cups with some pink flowers. Hopefully this inspires them. Sorry about the frass.  I know y'all never get to see any mantis frass down south.


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> Congratulations on the molts! Show us some pics!!!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Not a recent molt, but one is coming soon for her.

Now and then photos. Just one instar. Pretty cool!











Blepharopsis mendica, i5 female.


----------



## Mantis Lady

Nice pics and gratz on the molt.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Nice pictures! What is that black spot on the top of the league's abdomen? Mine don't have that.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

-


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> What is that black spot on the top of the league's abdomen? Mine don't have that.


PooP


----------



## hysteresis

Oh wait, no.

I noticed it, and thought it was just a piece of poop, but its not, if we zoom in.

I'll get a good shot tonight.


----------



## hysteresis

BBF Spikes should be here tomorrow. How exciting!

Entering a new era of feeding. So much more convenient than hand feeding grubs and waxworms.

I'll keep some 1/4 pins on hand for the smaller guys that like crawlers. And if course, waxworms for guys going into a molt.


----------



## MantisGirl13

I hope that your mantids like the bbf spikes and flies! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## River Dane

The size difference between molts always impresses me. 

And have fun with the BSF’s! I loved them while I had them, but I was too lazy to get them a proper breeding setup, so they are no more  :mellow:  They’re not hard to breed from what I’ve read, though.


----------



## hysteresis

River Dane said:


> And have fun with the BSF’s! I loved them while I had them, but I was too lazy to get them a proper breeding setup, so they are no more  :mellow:  They’re not hard to breed from what I’ve read, though.


The BSFs arent coming up. *shrugs*

I found a US seller that has shipped me 1000 BBF spikes. Should have them tomorrow.

Its possible ive 'mistimed' the BSF development and they arent done yet.

We'll see. TY tho.


----------



## hysteresis

@River Dane My remaining gongy, the male, has molted today and he's much larger than he was. I really hope he gets eating. Still frazzled over losing his girlfriend.

Im still amazed with every mantis molt.


----------



## hysteresis

Hey guys!

Here's Spiny Butt wrasslin' a BBF spike. Kid's got big eyes! LoL!

Video below by link. Funny stuff!






VID: https://www.dropbox.com/s/zimp0185lyq5n5d/20190302_013931.mp4?dl=0


----------



## hysteresis

Miss Thistle (no, these aren't real names), my original female is i6. I have two good females and one male.

Plus, I have one mismolted female. Hope she makes it. She was free.

Anyways, my first thistle girl. Maybe she'll eat tomorrow. Need to fatten her up post-molt.


----------



## hysteresis

I don't know. These are T. pantherinas.

Genders may have got mixed in the shipping, and i'm not sure of their instars.

I'll figure it out after.

A few photos:

-1-






-2- (Oh! The colours!)






-3-






-4-


----------



## MantisGirl13

The mantids are beautiful! I love the colors on the panthers!! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Thanks @MantisGirl13.

I think I have a pretty good lot right now.

Id grab a suitable truncata male, and a suitable gongy female if opportunity presents, but thats about it for now.

Oh, except idolo. I may really put my team of secret super agents out looking for idolos later in March, or early April.

Im pulling down my truncata female for a feed later. Ill snap a couple photos. She's VERY cool IMO.


----------



## hysteresis

I didn't get a good face shot, but these two show off her widdle dead leaf features.

Deroplatys truncata i6 female


----------



## MantisGirl13

Wow! She is beautiful! I have not tried any deroplatys yet.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Noël is a wicked mantis.  

H. venosa, adult female


----------



## MantisGirl13

Nom. Nom. Nom.Towel is just as good as Mealworm! Lol  

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

When she locks her raptorials down, it's hers. She was eating waxworm. But, waxworm, mealworm, towel, finger,  steel, or your soul. Doesn't matter.


----------



## Mantis Lady

hysteresis said:


> or your soul.


Really? She is an evil mantis, but did she eat the towel?


----------



## hysteresis

Little Mantis said:


> Really? She is an evil mantis, but did she eat the towel?


No. I hit her with a stick and she begrudgingly let go.

JUST KIDDING  

She ate it.


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> Nice pictures! What is that black spot on the top of the league's abdomen? Mine don't have that.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Someone on a FB group had an orchid with a spot. A bunch of folks came out and said its normal in some nymphs.

Although this individual's mantis turned out to have a problem, I asked, along with a photo, and people concurred that some orchids get a dark tip like that.


----------



## Mantis Lady

hysteresis said:


> No. I hit her with a stick and she begrudgingly let go.
> 
> JUST KIDDING
> 
> She ate it.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> Someone on a FB group had an orchid with a spot. A bunch of folks came out and said its normal in some nymphs.
> 
> Although this individual's mantis turned out to have a problem, I asked, along with a photo, and people concurred that some orchids get a dark tip like that.


Ya, I figured out that it was normal by looking at some other orchid pictures and they (almost) all had the black spot. I wonder why mine don't?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Ya, shes a super eater, very perky. Not thinking there's a single thing wrong.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Yep! She sure looks happy and healthy!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady

Like the pic with the black background


----------



## hysteresis

Its just the flash making everything behind dark. I need some lights and a good lens for our Nikon. That was taken with my phone. 

But thank you.


----------



## hysteresis

Oh, @Graceface. And I got to see my orchids plucking flies out of the air as they fly by. INCREDIBLE! 

Just wow!


----------



## Graceface

hysteresis said:


> Oh, @Graceface. And I got to see my orchids plucking flies out of the air as they fly by. INCREDIBLE!
> 
> Just wow!


So fun, right? 



hysteresis said:


> Someone on a FB group had an orchid with a spot. A bunch of folks came out and said its normal in some nymphs.
> 
> Although this individual's mantis turned out to have a problem, I asked, along with a photo, and people concurred that some orchids get a dark tip like that.


I have had many specimens who retain a piece of frass at the tip of their abdomen. While I do not know the reason why this occurs, most seem to get on just fine so I don't worry. 

One female specimen of mine did die from what seemed to be complications from this issue, and I believe I've lost a male like this, too. It has appeared as an issue at subadult in the affected specimens, in the form of discoloration in the surrounding area. The male never molted and stopped eating. The female kept eating, molted to adult, then refused food and died within 48hrs. 

I wonder what causes the frass issue? Is it humidity related, perhaps? 

Either way, in general this doesn't seem to be a health problem for most specimens I've owned.


----------



## hysteresis

@Graceface it looks more like pigmentation. I dunno?


----------



## Mantis Lady

hysteresis said:


> Its just the flash making everything behind dark. I need some lights and a good lens for our Nikon. That was taken with my phone.
> 
> But thank you.


Yeah my phone does the same, but here it shows your orchid clearly


----------



## hysteresis

Little Mantis said:


> Yeah my phone does the same, but here it shows your orchid clearly


Yup. The foreground looks great. The background is dark.


----------



## hysteresis

This boy is gonna need a leash too!  unk:


----------



## hysteresis

My green ghost. I should've wiped the table before taking a photo!


----------



## hysteresis

Sir Gongylus gongylodes.

The flies have him fat and happy.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> This boy is gonna need a leash too!  unk:


Wow! He's getting big! 



hysteresis said:


> My green ghost. I should've wiped the table before taking a photo!


Beautiful mantis, messy table!.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady

cool pics


----------



## hysteresis

*The Molt RepoLt, Feb 25 thru Mar 3.*



Not as many as I was expecting ... but got a couple so far this week for the next installment of *The Molt RepoLt*! 


Date


Species


Mantis


Gender


Event 1


Event 2


2019-03-02


Blepharopsis mendica


BM1


F


Molt


i6


2019-03-01


Phyllocrania paradoxa


PP1


F


Molt


i5


2019-02-28


Phyllocrania paradoxa


PP5


M


Molt


i5


2019-02-28


Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii


PS4


 


Molt


i5


2019-02-27


Gongylus gongylodes


PP2


M


Molt


i7


2019-02-26


Deroplatys truncata


DT1


F


Molt


i6


2019-02-25


Hymenopus coronatus


HC2


F


Molt


i6

. ﻿﻿﻿


----------



## hysteresis

Oh my! She has grown!

Deroplatys truncata, i7 female.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Wow! She sure is getting big!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Thanks! Yup.


----------



## Charoozz520

Congrats on the molt!


----------



## Mantis Lady

She is beautiful


----------



## hysteresis

This guy has gotten bigger too!


----------



## MantisGirl13

Wow! He's beautiful! (Needs a bigger cage now...)

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady

yeah, he is beautiful


----------



## hysteresis

Little Mantis said:


> yeah, he is beautiful






MantisGirl13 said:


> Wow! He's beautiful! (Needs a bigger cage now...)
> 
> - MantisGirl13




Thanks! 

Yes @MantisGirl13 it's time for the mesh cube of doom. I'll have to break him off the thistle shelf and give him his own spot under his heat lamp. 

Just have to figure out where to keep him.

Thinking to throw a plant into his cube for perching  or maybe a gangly knotty stick from a reptile store. Otherwise, just let him roam his mesh until I figure out his surroundings. Wish I still had his missus.


----------



## hysteresis

Lookie what I found today.  unk:


----------



## Mantis Lady

she is beautiful


----------



## hysteresis

Little Mantis said:


> she is beautiful


My first adult orchid. I'll take that!   TYVM.

They're not very big, are they?


----------



## Mantis Lady

I have never seen an adult one real life, so I dont know how big they are. But know males are very small


----------



## River Dane

Congratulations on the adult molt! She is gorgeous, what a lovely little lady.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Wow! She is stunning! Congratulations!!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

I guess id better rig up something a little bigger for her to fluff around in.

Thanks all. Her sister is right behind her.  Any day now.


----------



## hysteresis

A bit better...


----------



## Graceface

She is on the smaller side, I'd say, it's hard to tell from the pics. My females have been anywhere from 2 to 3 inches, usually around 2-2.5 inches. 

Beautiful girl!


----------



## Charoozz520

Congrats! She's beautiful


----------



## hysteresis

It's like I walked in on her, or something. 






*SORRY, SHOULD'VE JUST POSTED ONCE.*


----------



## hysteresis

BSFs are messy. SO is my gongy.






*SORRY, SHOULD'VE JUST POSTED ONCE.*


----------



## hysteresis

Panthers are definitely a trip! I love them.






*SORRY, SHOULD'VE JUST POSTED ONCE.*


----------



## hysteresis

I hope he grows to be big and ugleh!






*SORRY, SHOULD'VE JUST POSTED ONCE.*


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> It's like I walked in on her, or something.


Lol

My gongys were messy too! 

Pretty pictures.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Synapze

Beautiful!


----------



## hysteresis

Synapze said:


> Beautiful!






MantisGirl13 said:


> Lol
> 
> My gongys were messy too!
> 
> Pretty pictures.
> 
> - MantisGirl13




Thanks! The gongy has a full belly, and he's the only one that I get nervous over.


----------



## Mantis Lady

Nice pics, When i see the pic of your panther, I miss mine... They are so cute.


----------



## hysteresis

This happened today. 

Infertile, but a relief nonetheless.

Noël, H. venosa.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Yay! Ooths are always neat, even if they're infertile. Cool that you caught it in action!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Little Mantis said:


> Nice pics, When i see the pic of your panther, I miss mine... They are so cute.


They are cute, and seem to be getting more brave. LoL!


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> Yay! Ooths are always neat, even if they're infertile. Cool that you caught it in action!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


I was relieved. She got her wings January 17th. Seems about time!


----------



## hysteresis

She seems super skinny after her ooth.

Ill take her out today and feed her the last huge dubia I have left. She can feed up.


----------



## Mantis Lady

Cool pic. I hope Aurene will lay one soon too and I can see it happen too



hysteresis said:


> l take her out today and feed her the last huge dubia I have left. She can feed up.


She will like the dubia.. full with jummy goo. :clap:


----------



## hysteresis

I pissed someone off today!


----------



## hysteresis

Noël got her goo.






Ooth looks like cereal (frosted mini wheats).


----------



## Mantis Lady

1st pic: a cranky mantis. what did you do?

2nd: juicy goo: always nice.

3rd: a nice looking ooth.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> I pissed someone off today!


Lol  

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Charoozz520

Awww Noël is so pretty!

My male spiny gets pissed off easily too, I ran my hand on the outside of this container and he freaked out, and pop to the other side.


----------



## hysteresis

Little Mantis said:


> 1st pic: a cranky mantis. what did you do?
> 
> 2nd: juicy goo: always nice.
> 
> 3rd: a nice looking ooth.


Hand feeding a BBF larva. Didnt like my hand / tongs so near. 

I wish I had a male for Noël, but I have enough breeding groups as it is. I'll be crazy busy with that.


----------



## Mantis Lady

hysteresis said:


> Hand feeding a BBF larva. Didnt like my hand / tongs so near.


 he must learn it that that way he can get food too.



hysteresis said:


> I have enough breeding groups as it is. I'll be crazy busy with that. ﻿


I thought I could breed the H masjusculas, but nope with 1 instar difference in age. Ayaweya is too lazy to grow up. I hope tybalt stays alive so i can breed, but i dont know for sure.

I hope I can breed the ghosts, they are still the same age.


----------



## hysteresis

Little Mantis said:


> I hope I can breed the ghosts, they are still the same age.


I have breeding groups of ghosts, spinys, panthers, and thistles.

Hopefully all will be ready at the right time for a mantis orgy of epic proportions!


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> I have breeding groups of ghosts, spinys, panthers, and thistles.
> 
> Hopefully all will be ready at the right time for a mantis orgy of epic proportions!


Wow, that's a good amount! I hope you can breed them all!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> Wow, that's a good amount! I hope you can breed them all!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


I'm sure Murphy's Law will manifest somewhere somehow.

Remember, I also had sexed pairs truncatas and gongys. I'm being _extremely _careful with the panthers and thistles, as I only have one male of each.

Murphy never lets things be.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> Murphy never﻿ lets t﻿hings be. ﻿﻿


Lol :lol: 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## RebelleSinner

hysteresis said:


> I have breeding groups of ghosts, spinys, panthers, and thistles.
> 
> Hopefully all will be ready at the right time for a mantis orgy of epic proportions!


 we’re hoping for something similar here lol hopefully our spinys pair up as well as MantisGirl13’s did I was  worried my male ghosts wouldn’t  mature in time but Leafy isn’t finished yet lol


----------



## hysteresis

RebelleSinner said:


> we’re hoping for something similar here lol hopefully our spinys pair up as well as MantisGirl13’s did I was  worried my male ghosts wouldn’t  mature in time but Leafy isn’t finished yet lol


I'll have to get strategizing a bit, as all 6 ghosts are i5 and within a couple weeks of each other.


----------



## MantisGirl13

RebelleSinner said:


> we’re hoping for something similar here lol hopefully our spinys pair up as well as MantisGirl13’s did I was  worried my male ghosts wouldn’t  mature in time but Leafy isn’t finished yet lol


My first try went great, but the male has been pretty ignorant these last few days! Good luck breeding!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

@MantisGirl13 do I still have the time to 'sync' them at maturity?

I can feed the females and keep them warmer.

The males can chill out.


----------



## Mantis Lady

hysteresis said:


> Hopefully all will be ready at the right time for a mantis orgy of epic proportions!


hahahaha


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> @MantisGirl13 do I still have the time to 'sync' them at maturity?
> 
> I can feed the females and keep them warmer.
> 
> The males can chill out.


With the ghosts? Males are slower growing than females, so you'll be fine.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Oh perfect, TY.


----------



## hysteresis

I am speechless.

My megaera male, is actually a mega mantis female. This is what the experts on MK say.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Seriously?! Can we have some pics?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

@MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13

You know what? I think I agree! Definitely not a Rhombodera, Definitely female. Looks a lot like a mega mantis! She is a beautiful one!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

I had NO idea, nor did my mantis dude.

Im pleased!


----------



## MantisGirl13

Good! I'm glad you aren't disappointed! I'm my opinion, Megas are better than rhombos.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Thats what someone else said on MK.

LOL. She's a girl, so she'll live longer and be bigger.


----------



## hysteresis

Im embarrassed for not knowing, though. I look stupid.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> Im embarrassed for not knowing, though. I look stupid.


Don't feel embarrassed or stupid! You were believing what you had heard, that  you had bought a Rhombodera. Unless you had bred and raised both rhombos and megas before, you probably wouldn't have questioned if they were actually what the breeder said they were. 

As for the mistake on what gender she is, well, anyone can make that mistake.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Charoozz520

Shes gonna be Huuuuuuuuuuge~ and dude you don't look stupid, happens to the best of us.


----------



## hysteresis

Truth is I saw long antennae ans looked no further. Haha.

Ok food. After my venosa laid her ooth and I wanted to fill her up, I realized how stupid it is trying to feed grubs crix and flies. So I picked up superworms today, for her and the mega. 

Any advice? Do they bite?


----------



## hysteresis

I crushed the head and cut them in two. The venosa is on her 2nd half. The mega is just finishing her 1st half.

This is easy.


----------



## hysteresis

Well then.  

Plistospilota guineensis, subadult female. 

Her half a superworm is hidden behind her, half-mawed down anyway. Next time, a whole superworm.

I need another exo nano tall.


----------



## Charoozz520

Are roaches a no no? They are definitely meatier than crickets


----------



## hysteresis

I have two young dubias left, that i'm fattening up / growing up. I had maybe a dozen and a half from around Christmas that I occasionally gave to my golden.

I have superworms now for the golden and the mega. They'll still get other treats. Maybe a baby bird.


----------



## Charoozz520

hysteresis said:


> I have two young dubias left, that i'm fattening up / growing up. I had maybe a dozen and a half from around Christmas that I occasionally gave to my golden.
> 
> I have superworms now for the golden and the mega. They'll still get other treats. Maybe a baby bird.


Baby bird and mama mantis. The ultimate showdown. Actually no don’t do it!


----------



## Mantis Lady

hysteresis said:


> Maybe a baby bird.


No don't do that. give her a juicy dubia.






That is a beautiful mantis


----------



## hysteresis

I wonder if it's really necessary to mush the superworm head on mantises this size?


----------



## hysteresis

Little Mantis said:


> No don't do that. give her a juicy dubia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a beautiful mantis


And, TY. Thats a decent consolation for being wrong about it all this time, hey? A mega mantis!


----------



## Mantis Lady

How big will she be when she is an adult? In centimeters?


----------



## hysteresis

Little Mantis said:


> How big will she be when she is an adult? In centimeters?


I figure 8 to 10 cm. If care sheets are to be believed.


----------



## Mantis Lady

Cool Aurene is 8cm.(head to butt)Then she is really a mega mantis


----------



## hysteresis

That is huge!


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> I wonder if it's really necessary to mush the superworm head on mantises this size?


I would anyway, to avoid potential injuries.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Yeh, I did. LoL.

The mega and venosa are 2 for 2 so far.

1 each yesterday, and 1 each today.

Id been feeding the venosa the day before. Spikes, crix. 2 flies. Wow.

The mega still looks like she can take a couple more worms!


----------



## MantisGirl13

Ya, large females can be bottomless pits!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

*A  VERY SPECIAL  edition of  The Molt RepoLt,  Mar 25 thru Mar 31.  unk: *












*AND.. Is there such a thin as an i8 spiny?*












Timestamp


MANTIS


EVENT


COMMENT


SPECIES


SEX


3/27/2019 2:29:25


PP1


MOLT


i6


PHYLLOCRANIA PARADOXA


F


3/27/2019 8:43:42


PW2


MOLT


i7


PSEUDOCREOBOTRA WAHLBERGII


 


3/27/2019 8:44:33


PG2


MOLT


i9


PLISTOSPILOTA GUINEENSIS


F


3/29/2019 9:50:07


PP5


MOLT


i6


PHYLLOCRANIA PARADOXA


M


3/29/2019 2:15:32


PW3


MOLT


i6


PSEUDOCREOBOTRA WAHLBERGII


 


*3/30/201911:04:05  *


*PW1*


*MOLT*


*i8*


*PSEUDOCREOBOTRA WAHLBERGII*


*F*


3/31/201910:02:36


PP2


MOLT


i6


PHYLLOCRANIA PARADOXA


F


3/31/2019 2:06:36


PP4


MOLT


i6


PHYLLOCRANIA PARADOXA


F


3/31/2019 3:30:10


DT1


MOLT


i8


DEROPLATYS TRUNCATA


F


----------



## hysteresis

THIS dude is sooooo cool!


----------



## MantisGirl13

Yay!!!!! Congratulations on the molt!!! Yes, L8 is subadult for a female spiny and adult for a male.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

TY!

I'll perch the trunc on my hand tonight for a photo.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> TY!
> 
> I'll perch the trunc on my hand tonight for a photo.


Awesome! Can't wait to see the pics!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13

Btw, it's time for a bigger cage for the truncata!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Charoozz520

Congrats! Your truncata is beautiful!


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> Btw, it's time for a bigger cage for the truncata!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Yup. Tonight Ill just throw her in the next sized bin I have. I'll definitely keep her in a real terrarium though. Mayne this weekend.



Charoozz520 said:


> Congrats! Your truncata is beautiful!


TYVM. I love her.


----------



## hysteresis

Here is her molt 






And here she is! 

Sorry for the dry hands. I need some self-care.











Cheeky! LoL!


----------



## MantisGirl13

Wow! She's beautiful! I love the spots under her shield. Sub adult?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> Wow! She's beautiful! I love the spots under her shield. Sub adult?
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Thanks, YEAH! Cool spots for sure!

I believe she's sub. What do you think? (see below)

By the info I was given when I got her, she is i8. Is that reasonable?


----------



## MantisGirl13

She looks sub to me!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Charoozz520

@hysteresis those spots are awesome, almost look like eyeballs  :lol: ...well I keep saying no more new species but now you're gonna make me look for a Truncata


----------



## hysteresis

Charoozz520 said:


> @hysteresis those spots are awesome, almost look like eyeballs  :lol: ...well I keep saying no more new species but now you're gonna make me look for a Truncata


I love 'em. Makes one wonder how they molt so well! Thanks!


----------



## hysteresis

So @MantisGirl13... you did say blephs are prone to mismolts. This was my original female mismolting to adult. 

I still have a sexed pair to continue on with.

She got her wings out but got stuck just about everywhere else. She was near dead when I found her this morning. Still hanging.

I will have to rethink how I keep my empusids approaching presub and sub. I'll have to ensure higher ambient humidity. I've been struggling to keep 40% without a steam-type humidifier.

Maybe a slightly moistened pad in their cups, less side meshes, full mesh top. They never venture on down anyway.


----------



## Charoozz520

@hysteresis I am sorry about your female   . I didn't know that they were so prone to mismolts or need higher humidity to molt into adults. I been keeping mine bone dry, guess I should be misting them from time to time.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Oh no! I'm so sorry that happened. That's really sad.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Charoozz520 said:


> @hysteresis I am sorry about your female   . I didn't know that they were so prone to mismolts or need higher humidity to molt into adults. I been keeping mine bone dry, guess I should be misting them from time to time.


I shouldve been feeding her juicy feeders and shouldve kept her at 45 or 50 percent maybe.

Live and learn. I have to protect my remaining blephs and my gongy now.

The gongy is tough as he's enjoying his bone dry mesh cube, and he WONT take juicy spikes from me. Maybe ill set a few waxworms and he'll pluck them from the mesh.


----------



## Mantis Lady

Sorry for your loss


----------



## hysteresis

Little Mantis said:


> Sorry for your loss


Thanks. Totally a learning experience.

I've rigged up a way to maintain ventilation but retain humidity at the later instars (I plan to reuse these cups as-is in the future).

I just have to decide what to do with Sir Gongy. He's fully exposed (in a mesh cube) to the 30% we have in the house (right now). Maybe he'll go into something that will retain moisture better.


----------



## Charoozz520

@hysteresis I saran wrap (and taped) three sides of one of my netcubes and currently experimenting with this, I use to do this with my frogs when I didn't have time to build a glass lid and have to use a screen cover. So far seems to make humidity a bit higher but still giving ventilation on top. You can try doing just one or two sides and see if it raises your humidity.


----------



## hysteresis

My cube has one clear plastic face. I have that facing out. The cube sits in a corner against two walls.

So, only two mesh faces exposed. I keep a plastic dish with a wet washcloth inside for evaporative humidity.

Theres also a coolmist humidifier next to it. Hopefully its good like that. 

The blephs are fine now. I keep a moist cotton pad in their cups and have covered half the mesh windows I cut in.

Still a ton of ventilation, plus a source of evaporative humidity.


----------



## hysteresis

I present to you 'Petunia'. Marcie's orchid. Freshly molted!

She's quite a bit bigger than her sister.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Congrats on the molt! She's a beauty!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Charoozz520

Congrats!!


----------



## Mantis Lady

Gratz on the molt of your orchid . She is a beauty


----------



## hysteresis

Little Mantis said:


> Gratz on the molt of your orchid . She is a beauty


Thanks. They're  both cute. She's bigger than her sister. She is favouring a back leg some, but shes using it okay.

Its a shame I dont have any guys to throw at em. I feed the older gal pieces of superworm and she gobbles that up. Im sure I could fill their bellies enough to attempt a mating.

Maybe I'll try to get a few males..


----------



## MantisGirl13

I hope you can get a few males! That would be awesome!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Yeh. They need some males.

On another note, ive been trying hard to get some water into Sir Gongy. He didnt even notice the waxworm I put in his mesh. I pulled him and the waxworm out and tabled him. He'd track it, but no dice. Maybe he's gonna molt? Don't want a mismolt. He's very dear to me. I owe him.

He needs water in him. Hopefully the gutloaded BBFs and misting of the mesh, and droplets, etc have induced him to drink.

Any tips?


----------



## hysteresis

Here she is again. For scale, she's about the length of a Bic lighter.

Funny how they morph. as an L4 nymph, she had quite a bit of pink on her. Guess it never took hold, in spite of pink flower perches.

Nonetheless, we love her.


----------



## hysteresis

Here Sir Gongy just eyeballs the waxworm, but goes no further.

It's either that he only likes his flies (triggering the prey instinct), or he wants to molt.

He molted March 15th to i8, if my mantis friend was correct in assessing its instar at time of delivery.


----------



## MantisGirl13

It looks like he's gonna molt soon. What instar is he? From the picture, he looks sub-adult. That means you could have an adult soon! Mist him lightly and directly. He will groom it off and drink the water.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> It looks like he's gonna molt soon. What instar is he?


I acquired him as i5 on January 30th. By my count, he's i8. I have no idea how many molts gongy males get.

People give different answers as to how many molts they get, and care sheets do too. URGHHH!





Timestamp


MANTIS


EVENT


COMMENT


3/15/2019 


GG2


MOLT


i8


2019-02-27


GG2


MOLT


i7


2019-02-04


GG2


MOLT


i6







MantisGirl13 said:


> From the picture, he looks sub-adult. That means you could have an adult soon! ﻿


Another photo for when you have a minute:






And another, cos he's so dapper!


----------



## hysteresis

How does such a creature even exist?


----------



## MantisGirl13

He's so alien! I think you can expect him to be an adult within the next few weeks!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> He's so alien! I think you can expect him to be an adult within the next few weeks!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Thanks, Doc.


----------



## hysteresis

hysteresis said:


> Here she is again. For scale, she's about the length of a Bic lighter.


So I measured a bic lighter. A little over 3 inches, so that would make Petunia of average orchid f size.


----------



## Mantis Lady

hysteresis said:


> He needs water in him. Hopefully the gutloaded BBFs and misting of the mesh, and droplets, etc have induced him to drink. ﻿


I hope so too. Maybe giving some honey water? that is how I got Ayaweya to drink yesterday. Her belly looks very full and didnt want to give more food and wanted to get some fluids in her. it worked.


----------



## hysteresis

So my smaller spinys have still been living in 4oz cups. It's been convenient, but unnecessary, and risky. This is how close one came while molting.

I had just fed flies to the spinys then when I came back I saw this. I monitored the whole event just in case.







I did intervene, but it would have _juuust _cleared the pad anyway.






This is how my flock is living these days. No more small cups for anyone anymore.

The paper in the middle is screening off the trunc and the mega, otherwise the trunc just poses at the mega all day.

Maybe it is time for more babies, as mine are growing up? LoL






Look at her butt.  






And the Gongy with his plate-and-rag for humidity.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Beautiful mantids and setup! I use the same containers with the blue lids. They are perfect for an upgrade from a 32oz!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> Beautiful mantids and setup! I use the same containers with the blue lids. They are perfect for an upgrade from a 32oz!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Yes! @Graceface also uses this kind too I think, but she meshes them with plastic canvas (I think).

The mega needs an exoterra though. Im picking one up this week.


----------



## Graceface

hysteresis said:


> Yes! @Graceface also uses this kind too I think, but she meshes them with plastic canvas (I think).
> 
> The mega needs an exoterra though. Im picking one up this week.


Yup, I vent the smaller sides with plastic canvas. Thanks, Dollar Tree


----------



## hysteresis

And yeh, definitely time to acquire something new. I have the itch.

Those unicorns look cool. 

Idolos. Le sigh.


----------



## Mantis Lady

wow, she is fat My Aurene is fat too.


----------



## hysteresis

Little Mantis said:


> wow, she is fat My Aurene is fat too.


A few superworms, and another ooth coming, i'm sure.


----------



## Charoozz520

Loving the display rack! I should have mine done shortly, just have to move somethings around so I have room   . Can I ask where you get the containers with blue lids from? I been looking for something that size but everything is either in a variety pack or not the right size.


----------



## hysteresis

Those are the bins @MantisGirl13 and @Graceface were referring to.

I too buy mine at a dollar store - Dollarama.


----------



## Charoozz520

@hysteresis thank you, no luck at my local dollar store, guess I am going to have to go to some other ones and see what they got.


----------



## hysteresis

Charoozz520 said:


> @hysteresis thank you, no luck at my local dollar store, guess I am going to have to go to some other ones and see what they got.


Grace goes to Dollar Tree. Is that franchise present in your area?


----------



## hysteresis

Im sooooo smitten by my T. pantherinas. Cuuuuuuties. Those eyes though!


----------



## MantisGirl13

So cuuuuttteeee!!!!!!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Charoozz520

So jealous, those pretty green eyes! I been looking everywhere for these guys!


----------



## hysteresis

Charoozz520 said:


> So jealous, those pretty green eyes! I been looking everywhere for these guys!


I have a sexed pair so we'll see where this goes.


----------



## Mantis Lady

Sooo cute


----------



## hysteresis

Some news...

Put the mega in the nano tall. She flippin' needs it!   A molt ro adult is in the works. Maybe a week away. I dont know, but thats nano tall is the only appropriate enclosure (that I have) for this.

Put my lovely Noël the adult golden back into a blue lidded tub. She doesnt need all that room rn. I know, controversial. She needs bigger to unload her barren ooths. Ill fix her up in a terrarium that needs a good meshed lid. (Lola's old aquarium)

And... *exciting*!  Four i4/i5 orchid nymphs are en route! Two males, two females!

Thanks @Beramoss! ❤


----------



## Mantis Lady

Cool! Hope you can breed the orchids later.

Is Noël  still mean to you? and still a bottomless pit?


----------



## hysteresis

Yeh, we'll see how this goes. 

Noël you have to be deliberate with when you handle her, and plan every move. It goes okay if I plan like tactcal police. 

If I just go in trying different things loosely, she seems to take more insult and retaliates.

She eats like crazy, yes. LoL.


----------



## hysteresis

Lousy photo, but i'm very excited, so HERE!

One of the new i4/i5 orchid babies with it's first BSF (these are small BSF).


----------



## MantisGirl13

So pretty!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> So pretty!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


These males and females are very pink. Very nice!


----------



## Mantis Lady

hysteresis said:


> These males and females are very pink. Very nice!


nice indeed. i hope they keep the pink color when they are adult


----------



## Charoozz520

Amazing colors on that Orchid!


----------



## hysteresis

I dunno. My girl bleph may be getting ready to molt. Or, she may be weak.

She does seem lethargic, but is actively swatting away food. Maybe it is just a molt. Wing buds prominent, so i'm fairly certain shes sub.

Still, see how she's drooping, and hanging on from one rap, while letting the other fall kinda lax. Last molt March 13th.

I think I remember another bleph that got really weak pre molt and it scared me. Molted fine in the end. I dunno.







Here's her dude. He perches a bit more lively. Holds his raps up close, like what i'm used to from them.

His last molt was March 23.


----------



## hysteresis

My nerves are frazzled. She's hanging lower, and is pumping her abdomen. Pulls herself up erratically once or twice then settles.

Sounds a lot like a molt starting, but i've never caught a thistle at this stage, so I dont know what to expect.

My spiny did a Stevie Wonder swaying thing and I could _see _him sliding himself out. That was wild!

Anyways, hanging low.


----------



## MantisGirl13

@hysteresis She's molting for sure! She is hanging rather low, I hope she makes the molt! It's her last, so she'll be adult after she's done.I hope she has a good trip on the lid. Keep an eye on her and be ready to rescue her if she falls. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> @hysteresis She's molting for sure! She is hanging rather low, I hope she makes the molt! It's her last, so she'll be adult after she's done.I hope she has a good trip on the lid. Keep an eye on her and be ready to rescue her if she falls.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


She does pull herself up, like a twitch. But then she settles back down low.

She eaten waxworms twice in about two weeks, along with a spike, and BBFs. And, I've kept a moistened pad evaporating into her cup for days. She's still very well vented, but I did restrict the venting at the bottom of the cup, to ensure moisture goes up and out, instead of straight out the sides. I removed the venting restriction, and removed her interior perch she never uses it anyway (only when she walks around a bit).

And so my watch begins...


----------



## MantisGirl13

Ok. Keep us updated on her and take lots of pics!! Such an exciting, tense moment, I know!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> Ok. Keep us updated on her and take lots of pics!! Such an exciting, tense moment, I know!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


I'm a wreck. LoL.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> I'm a wreck. LoL.


Lol. I get it! And I'm sure you have all the necessary (and a lot of unnecessary) supplies ready in case she falls.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Something to pass the time..

i4 orchid nymph. I've never had males before. Cropped, to minimize the awful distraction of my wrinkly hands.






Mega, prowling about. Glass needs a wipe down, so hard to get a good shot.


----------



## hysteresis

Mismolt. 

When I came back to the room shed twisted her body sideways, with her raps stuck. In front of my eyes, she fell onto her cotton pad.

I slung her up with some light tape from the abdomen, away from her lady parts. Kept her limbs as straight as I could. Well see how she comes out of it. Shes moving her legs so maybe.

Bummer.


----------



## Mantis Lady

hysteresis said:


> Mismolt.


Awww, sad to hear that. Can you show us a pic?


----------



## MantisGirl13

Oh no! How bad is it. Can we see a pic?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

This was her taped up to sclerotize.






This morning. Not good, so I ended her.

Sorry little one.


----------



## hysteresis

But, never despair. 

i2 bleph nymphs coming early may.


----------



## Charoozz520

Sorry about the mismolt   man these guys are hard to get to adult


----------



## hysteresis

I still have my male. He'll be pretty if he molts succesfully, and good practice. I have to regroup, and rethink, for the next batch of blephs.


----------



## hysteresis

@Mitch65009, see?

And blephs arent as mind nummingly complicated as idolos.


----------



## Mitch65009

@hysteresis

Yeah I got you. But what makes it hard? What are the kind of living conditions required for them?


----------



## MantisGirl13

Mitch65009 said:


> @hysteresis
> 
> Yeah I got you. But what makes it hard? What are the kind of living conditions required for them?


Blephs require high heat, and low humidity, but they are prone to mismolt because they cannot grip smooth surfaces and most do not make it to adult.

Idolos are the same way but worse. They are very prone to mismolts, cannot grip smooth surfaces, require high heat, high humidity, and high ventilation, a very tricky combo. They only eat flies and flying insects, and most do not make it to adult. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

@Mitch65009 @MantisGirl13 There is something weird about these blephs. I have had a few now, and they go through all their molts fine so far, until adult molt. Mine had a decent gripping surface, but just couldnt get out of their exuvia. 2 times in a row now. I increased humidity on the 2nd one for its final molt and it did better than the first, but still nothing. Maybe it needed more heat. I don't know.

My remaining male is due to molt in a week or two. I'll have to do a bit of digging to see what I can improve.

In the meantime, there's a fresh bleph hatch in TX and I have my name on ten. 

Just waiting for their i2 molt.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Ya, I've noticed the same thing! Let me know if you do anything to improve and if it works, because I have two sub blephs that I don't want mismolting! Who had a bleph hatch?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

So, here's my remaining good boi. LoL.







The outer cup is to mask the ventilation a bit. He still has tons. Meshed lid. Cotton pad to raise humidity. My shelf shows 45/50% but it is much lower under the IRs. My hope is to provide juicy feeders, humidity, and higher heat as well, this time. The temperature gauge is inside now. Reads 85 at the bottom.


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> Who had a bleph hatch?


Yen. Great guy.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> Yen. Great guy.


Ok cool! And he'll ship to Canada? How did you know about his hatch?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> Ok cool! And he'll ship to Canada? How did you know about his hatch?
> 
> - MantisGirl13


He posted on Mantis Keepers about the hatch. And yeh he will.

Apparently many will. Just have to get to know folk.


----------



## hysteresis

I know of someone else who has shipped ooths up here.


----------



## Mitch65009

Do you know anyone who sells a variety of mantids to Ontario?


----------



## hysteresis

Mitch65009 said:


> Do you know anyone who sells a variety of mantids to Ontario?


I know where there are orchids and ghosts right now. The orchids are in Van. The ghosts are in TX or South Carolina. Theres also thistles and numbers are limited. Pass on those until you figure things out a bit more.

Ghosts are super easy and a pleasure to keep.


----------



## hysteresis

Message me if you want more info.


----------



## hysteresis

HC4 molting


----------



## MantisGirl13

Gratz on the molt! What instar? Gender?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

I believe he's male. He was sexed and marked on cup as male.

She wasnt sure if they were sent as i4 or i5. I felt they were too small to be either, but we'll see.

With this molt, id say i6 is out of the question. i4 or i5.

What do you think @MantisGirl13 That's a quarter.


----------



## Charoozz520

Congrats on the Molt! Yen is awesome. I am getting some R.Stalli from him next week  . I hope the new Bleph do better for you. I remember there is two different variants of Bleph in the hobby, one from the Northern Part and one from the southern Part. The northern variety I think can deal with cooler temperature and their ooths actually require a dispause. I wonder if they also require higher humidity as well..


----------



## MantisGirl13

Can I have a closer pic? Looks like a sub or pre-sub male.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady

gratz on the molt


----------



## Charoozz520

@hysteresis @MantisGirl13 Someone posted this pic on a FB group and it helped me a lot in sexing my Orchids at L3, if you have a magnifying glass or a macro lenses you can see the V notch in females if its hard for you to count the segments:


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> Can I have a closer pic? Looks like a sub or pre-sub male.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


I see buds


----------



## MantisGirl13

Yep, looks like a subadult male!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

@MantisGirl13 Will my adult females still be receptive when hes ready? The larger girl just molted a week or two ago. Have to check.


----------



## hysteresis

I guess I'll slow these males down and keep them at room temp, and keep the females with the panthers, in the high 70s.

Petunia and Jasmine  dont have males, so they're eye candy for now. 

Any risk to female adult orchid females at room temperature?


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> @MantisGirl13 Will my adult females still be receptive when hes ready? The larger girl just molted a week or two ago. Have to check.


They should be.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

@MantisGirl13 what would you do? 

Speed the males up and throw them on Petunia and Jasmine, or slow them down and throw them on HC3 and HC5?


----------



## MantisGirl13

You'd probably have better luck keeping them normal or a bit warmer than normal and powerfeed them, then mate with your adult gals. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Ahhhh 

Great advice. TY.

Are older females more tolerant with young males? Different genes too.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> Ahhhh
> 
> Great advice. TY.
> 
> Are older females more tolerant with young males? Different genes too.


Sure! Just remember, I still haven't bred this species so that's just my opinion, it doesn't come from experience! 

I would assume older females to be more tolerant to any males, but idk. 

We need your opinion, @Graceface!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> We need your opinion, @Graceface!


And @Predatorhousepet too. 

Any advice on the above?


----------



## hysteresis

Adult orchid females:


Petunia wings April 4th.

Jasmine wings March 18th



Nymph orchis males:


HC4 molted to what we suspect (@MantisGirl13) is subadult but were purchased as i4/i5. Pictures above, note buds.

HC6 was purchased as i4/i5. Whatever we determine for HC4 ill take for HC6 as well. A molt soon will help us to know.



Nymph orchid females:

HC3 &amp; HC5 were both purchased as i4/i5.

Genes:

Petunia &amp; Jasmine are said to be sisters (@PlayingMantis), and HC3/4/5/6 are siblings (@Beramoss).


----------



## Graceface

If your male is a sub, he will be about 3-4 wks from molt to adult, then will need 2 wk to be mature after his final molt. Males don't live long after the final molt, only 2-4 months

Orchids take a bit longer to be receptive to breeding. Females are receptive after 3-6 wks from final molt. 

Hope this helps you to do some math and decide what path to take. I would personally speed up the male and try breeding with your adult females.


----------



## hysteresis

Graceface said:


> If your male is a sub, he will be about 3-4 wks from molt to adult, then will need 2 wk to be mature after his final molt. Males don't live long after the final molt, only 2-4 months
> 
> Orchids take a bit longer to be receptive to breeding. Females are receptive after 3-6 wks from final molt.
> 
> Hope this helps you to do some math and decide what path to take. I would personally speed up the male and try breeding with your adult females.


Yup thanks. I can pick up more males next week anyways and keep them at room temp for HC3 &amp; HC5 down the road.


----------



## hysteresis

You're on here less, @Graceface.

Miss you, #1fren.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> HC4 molted﻿﻿﻿﻿ to what we suspect (@MantisGirl13) is subadult but were purchased as i4/i5. Pictures above, note buds﻿﻿


If you purchased it at L5, and it molted once, there it is a subadult. L6 is sub for males.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Yup. If it werent for those buds, id think he molted to i5. But im a novice in every species I keep, so...


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> Yup. If it werent for those buds, id think he molted to i5. But im a novice in every species I keep, so...


Much less of a novice than you were when you first joined! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Don't have to be so experienced to know that my gongy hasn't touched his flies in two days. He's gonna molt. If he's a sub, and his last molt was March 15th, he's due any day, right?


----------



## MantisGirl13

If he's sub, then his wingbuds should be swollen if he's gonna molt.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Gongy buds are small. Yeah they're quite prominent, just small in size. Does that sound about right?


----------



## MantisGirl13

Um, I don't think that sub male gongys have small wingbuds. Females do, and presubs, but not subadults. Can I see a pic?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

hysteresis said:


> Gongy buds are small. Yeah they're quite prominent, just small in size. Does that sound about right?


Man, I was trippin'.

I took his flies out, and got him out for photos. BIG buds.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Ya, he's definitely molting in the next few days. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

SO much fun!  

Thanks, @MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13

Sure! If you catch the molt, take lots of pics!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> Sure! If you catch the molt, take lots of pics!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


For sure, yup.


----------



## hysteresis

I have a theory on bleph mismolts. Maybe the metal screen vented lids aren't so great. When they start sliding out, and they get their rear legs out, if they lose grip with one middle leg, that's almost sure to be a mismolt. They'd be unable to generate the force vectors so as to slide out of those huge raps and middle legs. This could definitely explain why both my females mismolted the way they did.

@MantisGirl13 mentioned it yesterday, and it stuck in my mind. I just assume metal mesh like mine would be excellent. Darn. Live and learn.

So, i've lined his lid with organza. I have a synthetic translucent white organza so it's clear, doesn't mold easily, and washes perfectly.

Also, I have my hygrometer and temp probe right inside the arrangement. 35-50 is easy to generate but it dries up (locally) so easily under heat. I don't feel like cutting another cup with smaller mesh on the sides, and I don't want to wrap it in cling wrap. So, this will do.






I really want this dude to molt to adult. blephs are beautiful. I'll let one of the kids name him. I don't name nymphs anymore. LoL. Unless a kid wants to.


----------



## Graceface

hysteresis said:


> You're on here less, @Graceface.
> 
> Miss you, #1fren.


Thanks, fren  I have been around less lately. Still checking in and trying to help, though!


----------



## hysteresis

Graceface said:


> Thanks, fren  I have been around less lately. Still checking in and trying to help, though!


For sure! You helped me out just today!

I threw those two new males into the deep fryer. Get them with wings ASAP.

I want four more males. Three to slow down for my new females, and one to speed up. Two groups going in.

Many thanks to you, and @MantisGirl13.


----------



## hysteresis

Oh. And by the way @Graceface...

Those corks are freakin' cuuuute!  unk:


----------



## Graceface

hysteresis said:


> Oh. And by the way @Graceface...
> 
> Those corks are freakin' cuuuute!  unk:


Thanks! A passion I developed around 6-7 years ago during down time at work. Ive considered making more detailed characters for a long time, and I finally decided to go all in on my cork people. 

I'd make a mantis, but it's too hard lol. I did a beekeeper, though


----------



## MantisGirl13

That's adorable, @Graceface!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

@Graceface ZOMG


----------



## Mantis Lady

The bee keeper is cute


----------



## Graceface

Thanks everyone! I'll have to find a way to incorporate mantids into a cork person 

I'm still lurking around here, just less frequently than I have been, in recent days, and with tiny cork people beside me lol


----------



## hysteresis

Stick around. We're better with you, than without you.


----------



## hysteresis

Noël in Lola's tank.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> Noël in Lola's tank.


Needs some more decoration! It's rather bare...

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> Needs some more decoration! It's rather bare...
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Yeh just set it up now. Wanted to get her back into something with room. The mega has her nano tall, and she's gonna molt. Doesn't want food. Not even flies. Her buds are swollen. 

Anyways yeah, she'll have some sticks too.


----------



## hysteresis

So...

Can I get some help with a species ID please?


----------



## MantisGirl13

That one is called Poultryclucka dinneria. Commonly found in grocery stores, very large, usually eaten cooked with potatoes and onions. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> That one is called Poultryclucka dinneria. Commonly found in grocery stores, very large, usually eaten cooked with potatoes and onions.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Hidden layer of carrots underneath. 

How I'm not snoozing on the couch is a mystery.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> Hidden layer of carrots underneath.
> 
> How I'm not snoozing on the couch is a mystery.


Lol  

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

She's molting tonight. Or maybe she's dying. Personally, I think she molting tonight.


----------



## hysteresis

Wasn't I right?


----------



## MantisGirl13

Yay!!!!!! Congrats on the molt! WE WANT PICS!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> Yay!!!!!! Congrats on the molt! WE WANT PICS!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Just had time this morning for these.  

She's a solid bird. Can't wait to feed her!


----------



## MantisGirl13

Wow! She's huge!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady

Gratz on the molt. She is beautiful


----------



## Predatorhousepet

hysteresis said:


> Ahhhh
> 
> Great advice. TY.
> 
> Are older females more tolerant with young males? Different genes too.


It helps if you wait until females display calling behavior, when they do this they are primed to mate and you'll see more tolerance of males. It doesn't seem to matter if the females are young or old at that point. It also helps to wait a bit longer than two weeks for a female's first mating, wait 4 to 6 weeks and then watch for calling behavior. Males are ready to go after about 7 to 10 days into adulthood. Males become adults two instars sooner than females so this can make it difficult to pair oothmates. You can speed females up without too many issues other than it shortening her lifespan a bit but slowing males down can result in lower yields and unhealthy nymphs. 



hysteresis said:


> Maybe﻿ the metal screen vented lids aren't so great.


I've completely stopped using metal screen lids. I use the fabric ones or if the mantis requires more ventilation I cover the lid with fiberglass window screen instead (which it looks like you are now using on your bleph cup.) Congrats on the molt, btw. Beautiful specimen.


----------



## hysteresis

Thanks for all your advice, @Predatorhousepet!


----------



## hysteresis

And here we are. 

The exuvia is way in the foreground. This guy is twice the size of his exuvia. 

Just inflating wings. I can't tl you how happy this makes me! 

Maybe I can find him a date? 

Better photos later.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Yay!!!! Congrats on the molt! I hope you can find him a girl! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> Yay!!!! Congrats on the molt! I hope you can find him a girl!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Thank you! Yes, me too. I have tried with a few folk on MK, but still no dice. 

At least I'll have blephs and some more orchid males. Not sure I need 4 more males though.


----------



## hysteresis

Dude doesn't want to sit still and pose pretty for me. PUNK!

He survived under my care. @PlayingMantis !   

Thanks again.  






.


----------



## hysteresis

He lives like this for now.


----------



## hysteresis

The mega is looking sweet! Caleb loves her.

Keeping my fingers crossed! If things work out, she'll have a date with a dude!


----------



## MantisGirl13

They are both beautiful. Did you find a male mega?!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> They are both beautiful. Did you find a male mega?!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Ya mebbe. I won't discuss in here tho. PM.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> Ya mebbe. I won't discuss in here tho. PM.


Ok

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady

Your pics are beautiful and your son isn't afraid of big mantids. Cool


----------



## hysteresis

Little Mantis said:


> Your pics are beautiful and your son isn't afraid of big mantids. Cool


Thanks! They're both fearless about insects. That's cool.


----------



## Charoozz520

Ahhh she's beautiful...making me regret not grabbing a pair from Yen when he had them.


----------



## hysteresis

You think he needs to molt? 







This one just hangin' around. Eating.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> You think﻿ he needs to molt?
> 
> ﻿﻿﻿


Maybe...

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Looks like a jet pack on his back. LoL


----------



## hysteresis

My first spiny to mature.


----------



## hysteresis




----------



## MantisGirl13

EEK!! It's a giant alien the size of a chimney!!! Run for your lives!!!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

That would definitely be life threatening!


----------



## hysteresis

Won't be long before I'm trying to mount a male on a female's back.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> That would definitely be life threatening!


Lol :lol:  For sure!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> Won't be long before I'm trying to mount a male on a female's back.


Yay!!! I'll be praying for success for you!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Thanks!


----------



## hysteresis

Crawled out of bed this morning to find my first male orchid matured, with wings! 

I think I need to be sedated! 

Males are SooOoOoo tiny! Thanks @Beramoss!


----------



## MantisGirl13

Congrats!!!! He's beautiful. You have a girl for him, right?! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Jaywo

I'm always amazed at the size difference.


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> Congrats!!!! He's beautiful. You have a girl for him, right?!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


I have two adult females. I also have another sub male, and two nymph females for later.

I know these males won't be able to hold on for the nymph females. That challenge is for another day.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> I have two adult females. I also have another sub male, and two nymph females for later.
> 
> I know these males won't be able to hold on for the nymph females. That challenge is for another day.


Awesome! I hope that you have success breeding.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> Awesome! I hope that you have success breeding.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


I'll give it my best shot. These two males are it. 

My spinys.. I have a female that I might find wings on tomorrow. The male has his wings. There are four more mixed sexes in the waiting as well. 

Ghosts are i6. So I have a wait for males. 

The panther female molted funny. She has a stank leg, and somehow lost a pc of antenna. I'm pretty sure she's sub, so we'll see. Both male and female are eating fine, so... 

The male mega will be en route tomorrow, so that's fun. I'll have another heart attack waiting for delivery, as usual. 

I'm gonna be a busy dude.


----------



## hysteresis

She's a pretty bird. I'm glad she's not oothbound. Second infertile ooth.


----------



## hysteresis

Jaywo said:


> I'm always amazed at the size difference.


No WONDER the females eat them whole! 

I know how to fill orchids.I'll make sure she's not wanting for anything besides reproduction when I introduce them.


----------



## Mantis Lady

hysteresis said:


> She's a pretty bird. I'm glad she's not oothbound. Second infertile ooth.


A nice to see your venosa is laying her ooth. I lost Aurene because of not laying hers.

I see a back cover of the book of Orin there


----------



## hysteresis

@Little Mantis yup. And behind the book is my adult mega in another enclosure.


----------



## Mantis Lady

LOL,  they were looking at each other that you put the book there?


----------



## hysteresis

Yeh best to keep them calm. LOL.

Thats the current spot for the book.


----------



## hysteresis

And finally a matured female spiny!


----------



## hysteresis

But way cooler, my matured female truncata! 

I only have her. No dates. Seems kinda sad, hey? 











Thank you, @PlayingMantis!


----------



## Charoozz520

@hysteresis you been busy too!   congrats! She's beautiful!


----------



## Graceface

So many beautiful mantids!


----------



## hysteresis

Graceface said:


> So many beautiful mantids!


The smaller orchid female should be calling in a week or two. 

I have two adult females,  one adult male, and a sub male.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> The smaller orchid female should be calling in a week or two.
> 
> I have two adult females,  one adult male, and a sub male.


Awesome! Hopefully you can pair them in a few weeks!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady

beautiful mantids


----------



## hysteresis

To those that don't yet know, I lost my last remaining sub thistle to mismolt. That's s 3 for 3.

I am dumbfounded and totally at a loss. Perhaps this species MUST be kept with a substrate? Perhaps I need an even better molting material at the lid. It was organza this time, and at the end he was hanging by just one leg.

Total mismolt, just like the other two.


----------



## Mantis Lady

Sorry for your loss.  not fun to loose your last thistle to a mismolt too. I have no experience with this species. I dont know if they need a substrate. *hugs*


----------



## hysteresis

Thanks @Little Mantis. *hugs back*

I'd been using moistened cotton pads but pulled it out a couple of days back gaining confidence in what I've read - thistles don't need added moisture. 

I think the molting surface was good. I just don't know anymore. 

I have a half dozen more thistle i2 nymphs coming next week. 

I'll keep trying, and won't move on to idolos until I figure out the thistles.


----------



## hysteresis

I do have a second freshly matured female spiny though, and my second freshly matured male orchid. 

So both the orchid and spiny machines have wheels now.


----------



## Mantis Lady

gratz on the molts


----------



## hysteresis

Thanks. Always a pleasure to see wings.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Sorry about your male thistle. Gosh, I hope my pair molt ok! You aren't giving me much hope! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> Sorry about your male thistle. Gosh, I hope my pair molt ok! You aren't giving me much hope!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Thank you. I don't know what to do besides actually using a substrate regularly to ensure I'm at 35-50pct under heat.

I have 7 thistle babies. They're coming Wednesday or so (along with many others). I will try this again.


----------



## Mantis Lady

hysteresis said:


> I will try this again.


I hope they will survive and make it to adulthood


----------



## hysteresis

Little Mantis said:


> I hope they will survive and make it to adulthood


Thank you @Little Mantis.

One of the sp. I'd like to keep in culture. 

Not too much around in this country.


----------



## hysteresis

How long should let this little dummy play "horsey"? 

Its been hours since he climbed on. He actively chased after her and climbed on. While I did sleep a few hours and he's been on there for hours, I have not witnessed a connection.


----------



## hysteresis

Dude doesn't seem to be in any hurry. Should I leave them like this? Temps are 70 and humidity around 60pct with a humidifier. I don't see any of that famous drumming.


----------



## MantisGirl13

It's your choice. Risk your male and leave him on, or take him off, separate them for a day, and try again. The latter may give you more success, but it doesn't much matter what you choose.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> It's your choice. Risk your male and leave him on, or take him off, separate them for a day, and try again. The latter may give you more success, but it doesn't much matter what you choose.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


I could give him a break. Feed her up. The other dude is warming. Maybe see if he knows what to do? That's the smaller, older female. 

The way this guy tracked her I figured he'd go for it. 

So far no loss (other than poor sleep), and experience gained.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> I could give him a break. Feed her up. The other dude is warming. Maybe see if he knows what to do? That's the smaller, older female.
> 
> The way this guy tracked her I figured he'd go for it.
> 
> So far no loss (other than poor sleep), and experience gained.


That sounds good! As long as the female is being docile, you might as well try her with your other male. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

No need. Just added heat and he started drumming. (thanks @yen_saw)

@MantisGirl13 thank you for your guidance and support. 

Looks like a success. I need an exit strategy. 

(sorry in advance for the explicit images )


----------



## MantisGirl13

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You must be thrilled. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You must be thrilled.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


I'm blown away. Yup. AND THANK YOU! 

He's still connected so I can't intervene. 

He'll disconnect on his own? Will it take long? He's been plugged in for a good hour.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> I'm blown away. Yup.
> 
> He's still connected so I can't intervene.
> 
> He'll disconnect on his own? Will it take long? He's been plugged for a good hour.


Just be patient. It could take a few hours, and the longer they are connected the larger your chance of fertile ooths is. It's probably safe to leave them be for a while if you don't want to watch them until they are done.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> Just be patient. It could take a few hours, and the longer they are connected the larger your chance of fertile ooths is. It's probably safe to leave them be for a while if you don't want to watch them until they are done.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


I've been feeding her all along so I think he's safe. Hopefully.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> I've been feeding her all along so I think he's safe. Hopefully.


Hopefully!!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Peeled him off her after he disconnected. Little guy seemed afraid. With good reason! Maybe I should've let him hop off on his own. Seems no worse for the wear though.

So, next question... do orchids like vertical sticks, or horizontal sticks for producing oothecae?


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> next question... do orchids like vertical sticks, or horizontal sticks for producing oothecae?


I'd say both,  and branches of all thicknesses.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Do larger species mate more decidedly, and quickly? Maybe I can squeeze the megas in tonight?


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> Do larger species mate more decidedly, and quickly? Maybe I can squeeze the megas in tonight?


It all depends on the individual mantis. Go for it!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

I'd best get the glue gun and mod a bin for ooth production then. I have 1/4" dowel on-hand.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> I'd best get the glue gun and mod a bin for ooth production then. I have 1/4" dowel on-hand.


A 1/4 inch dowel might be too thin. Get your boys to go find some sticks in the yard!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> A 1/4 inch dowel might be too thin. Get your boys to go find some sticks in the yard!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


I'll have to source something. What about popsicle sticks? 

Noël laid on this dowel though. She's big.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Ok. Popsicle sticks are fine!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Predatorhousepet

You can add a couple dowels just in case that's what she decides she likes, ghosts are pretty big but like to lay on 1/4" dowels so don't rule them out. But give variety. Besides dowels, include natural sticks of various diameters and popsicle sticks of both the regular and large variety if you have room. Put some on the ceiling. She may decide to lay directly on the screen or glass/plastic, I've had that happen before several times.


----------



## Predatorhousepet

hysteresis said:


> hysteresis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do larger species mate more decidedly, and quickly?
Click to expand...

No. I haven't been able to discern any sort of pattern that one species will follow exactly and size doesn't seem to factor into it either. Among members of the same species some only take 20 minutes while other males will take days.


----------



## hysteresis

Thank you @MantisGirl13 and @Predatorhousepet!


----------



## Foxhill

Yes ! Well Done hysteresis!  Good work.


----------



## Charoozz520

Congrats!!! Hope you have the same success with the Megas!


----------



## hysteresis

Charoozz520 said:


> Congrats!!! Hope you have the same success with the Megas!


Thanks! The megas are big. I'll have to try something different.

I had them out on the hibiscus plant the orchids mated on. And, there's no way a big male like that can make the right approach. 

So, they'll perch on top of a mesh cube. 

We'll see how that goes.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> Thanks! The megas are big. I'll have to try something different.
> 
> I had them out on the hibiscus plant the orchids mated on. And, there's no way a big male like that can make the right approach.
> 
> So, they'll perch on top of a mesh cube.
> 
> We'll see how that goes.


That should work. I used a mesh cube for almost all of my matings so far and it worked.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> That should work. I used a mesh cube for almost all of my matings so far and it worked.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


I've watched videos of folk mating large aggressive species. It's all about feeding that female. Distracting her as required. Chopstick in hand. Doesn't seem possible to leave them alone to do their thing.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Ya. It's a shame there's nothing like a mantis 'toy' that would keep the female busy while the male did his job. Then you wouldn't have to constantly feed the female!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

@MantisGirl13 Apparently it's possible! 

She got hold of my tweezers and wouldn't let go. Even dropped her snack.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Lol  

Did the male mount yet?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> Lol
> 
> Did the male mount yet?
> 
> - MantisGirl13




Nah. Wasn't having any of it. It was late so I want to going to push the issue. Here you can see him saying NOPE. 






Before the cube, when I put them on the hibiscus plant, you can see how complicated it would've been for him. He ended up slinking away to the far side of the plant.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Ok. Ya, that wouldn't have been easy for him!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Charoozz520

Aw man hopefully he will be ready next time. I brought a bigger mesh cube just for the purpose of breeding. I think the 30cm cubes might be too small for bigger species


----------



## hysteresis

Charoozz520 said:


> Aw man hopefully he will be ready next time. I brought a bigger mesh cube just for the purpose of breeding. I think the 30cm cubes might be too small for bigger species


Maybe we'll try tonight.


----------



## Mantis Lady

Good luck!


----------



## hysteresis

Second pair. Hopefully it will goes as well as the first pair. She's much bigger. Dude is the same size.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Good luck!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> Good luck!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Sweet, hey?


----------



## MantisGirl13

Nice! Good job!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Not me. LoL. These orchids are freaks!


----------



## Jaywo

Good luck on the Megas. Can't blame the male for self preservation.


----------



## hysteresis

Jaywo said:


> Good luck on the Megas. Can't blame the male for self preservation.


He just sits there staring. Antennae pointed right at her.

Shes really roamy. Always meandering. 

@MantisGirl13 I have a spiny pair ready now too. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> He just sits there﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿ staring. Antennae pointed righ﻿t at her.﻿﻿


Try nudging his abdomen to make him move or holding him directly over/behind the female's back so that it's easy for him to walk on. That's what I had to do with my male spiny.



hysteresis said:


> I have a spiny﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿ pair ready now﻿ too. Maybe this weekend﻿. ﻿


If you need breeding help, just ask!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Orchids are still at it.


----------



## Jaywo

hysteresis said:


> He just sits there staring. Antennae pointed right at her.
> 
> Shes really roamy. Always meandering.
> 
> @MantisGirl13 I have a spiny pair ready now too. Maybe this weekend.


lol, he is calculating the risks.


----------



## hysteresis

@Jaywo maybe hey?


----------



## MantisGirl13

Jaywo said:


> lol, he is calculating the risks.


Or maybe he's trying to figure out the best escape route!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Would spinys be easier or harder to mate than orchids? I have one female and three males ready.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> Would spinys be easier or harder to mate than orchids? I have one female and three males ready.


Most likely, no. I had some trouble mating mine,.but I had one male, two females.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Jaywo

I find mating the Spineys weren't an issue. Orchids were harder for me.


----------



## hysteresis

Jaywo said:


> I find mating the Spineys weren't an issue. Orchids were harder for me.


Well, full steam ahead with spinys then.

My orchid matings are 2 for 2 so far. Just hope they hurry up and start producing oothecae. They have large tongue depressors, 1/2 dowel, and 1/4 dowel in their bins. Horizontal and vertical. 

I'm also prepared and ready to see what happens with the megas. 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## MantisGirl13

I had some difficulty mating my spinys,but I haven't need my orchids yet, so I can't really compare from experience, only from your easy experience with the orchids! I hope my orchids are as good as yours!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Yeah I'm blown away. I'd have to work to get the male eaten.


----------



## River Dane

I had the same experience with orchids, it’s the weirdest thing. The male even flew over the female right in front of her face, and she just batted him away! Completely uninterested in cannibalism. I even decided to see what would happen if I left them together in the same (somewhat small) enclosure for a few hours, and came back to the whole male. Idk if it’s age or luck, but I hope this behavior can be inherited, like breeding out cannibalism in guppy mothers.


----------



## hysteresis

Now SPINYS. *Wow. *

To start, five of six are matured. And yeah yeah, I know ive missexed one. Maybe two. The remaining nymph I thought was female is likely male. And, the latest one that matured is male. 

That means I have 1 female and five males. 

So my first attempt was with my oldest male. She is SUPER aggressive and even threw her superworm away to attack him. He cleared away as I intervened. That was out in the open, on a plant with a lid propped up for approach. 

Subsequent attempts with that male and one other failed. 







So, I threw a small plant in a mesh cube with her and the second male and a couple dozen BBFs. They've been in there all night and as of right now, he's still in a corner away from the female. They've both feasted with lots of flies to go, but still no approach. 










Timestamp


Mantis


Event


Comment


Comment


*4/30/2019 9:09:46*


*PW01*


*MOLT*


*ADULT*


*F*


*4/27/2019 15:27:28*


*PW02*


*MOLT*


*ADULT*


*M*


5/24/2019 8:59:40


PW03


MOLT


ADULT


M


5/13/2019 8:56:57


PW05


MOLT


ADULT


M


*5/6/2019 18:26:01*


*PW06*


*MOLT*


*ADULT*


*M*


----------



## hysteresis

The male is transiting around to her side now. She can definitely see him. Thoughts?


----------



## Jaywo

I'm not sure this helps you but...

I just bread my pairs and one is successful. The other pair tried many many times but no connection that I saw. It could have happened at night, who knows.

The non-connected pair is still in the mesh cage after 2 weeks, orbiting each other but no attempts again. I'm leaving them in there. The female is not aggressive.

My other female ate the first introduced male and then mated immediately with another bigger male, twice. She has been laying ooths.

I think increasing the humidity and temperature helped. But I think at least for me, it was just luck. I have no idea why the first female is not very receptive and why the second female was receptive only with the second bigger male.

It might help if you were able to gently place the male on the females back while she is eating. I did that with my B. Mendica and they mated after 10 minutes. They probably need to be used to handling though.


----------



## hysteresis

The one I've referred to to as male #1 is PW02. The female is PW01 and is the oldest of all my spinys. 01 and 02 were oldest respectively. Hard to say who is  biggest of the males as all mine are the same. Mine were raised on a lot of hand feeding and tons of handling. Maybe the female needs to age a bit more. Another week or two.


----------



## hysteresis

hysteresis said:


> The one I've referred to to as male #1 is PW02. The female is PW01 and is the oldest of all my spinys. 01 and 02 were oldest respectively. Hard to say who is  biggest of the males as all mine are the same. Mine were raised on a lot of hand feeding and tons of handling. Maybe the female needs to age a bit more. Another week or two.


Well what is going on tonight? [... as I was typing this the female finished her mealworm and started fussing, trying to reach back. She's now placid, devouring a BBF. Relieved.]

PW01 &amp; PW02


----------



## MantisGirl13

Awesome! Has the male tried to connect yet?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> Awesome! Has the male tried to connect yet?
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Nope. Maybe not looking good.

He's been clear through and through. No idea why he hasn't tried.

He shakes on her back. Is that like orchids drumming?


----------



## hysteresis

He didn't connect. In a tussle, he dismounted. I had moved them into a mesh cube by then, and there they'll stay. Accompanied by many flies.

Let me tell you.... SHE'S FULL! She ate so many flies, and two mealworms.

I'm going to leave them for the night, and see what's up tomorrow. After all, there are three adults in line behind him, as well as a sub.


----------



## hysteresis

Now, from earlier tonight. Megas.

It started pretty good. At one point he was half on her back.






But things went south after a lapse, where the wimp did nothing.






She was freaked. We have time. No need to rush things.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> Nope. Maybe not looking good.
> 
> He's been clear through and through. No idea why he hasn't tried.
> 
> He shakes on her back. Is that like orchids drumming?


In the future, blow gently on them as that often encourages the male to connect.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> In the future, blow gently on them as that often encourages the male to connect.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


I tried that lots. Also tried turning off / switching off lights. And, repositioning heat lamp. Hes making an approach rn but as I said, theyre in a mesh cube with flies rn.


----------



## hysteresis

Well THIS is a bummer. Down to one mated orchid. 

Thank you HC01 aka Petunia. 

Any thoughts? Too much food X oothbound?


----------



## hysteresis

Maybe I'll dissect her for study purposes.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Oh no! Was she acting lethargic before she died? Did she have that black spot on her abdomen?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> Oh no! Was she acting lethargic before she died? Did she have that black spot on her abdomen?
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Maybe slow, yes. She just looked gravid. She's always favoured a rear leg and often hung from three. But also, sometimes all four.

No, the abdomen looked clear last time I had a good look. It's possible it was there last night, as I was busy with the megas and the spinys.

Her sister looks great.

If you zoom into the tip of her abdomen, you'll notice a deposit. Could that be misformed ooth foam?


----------



## hysteresis

This was the larger of the two. Also the younger one.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> you zoom into the tip of her abdomen﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿, you'll notice a deposit. Could that be misformed ooth foam?﻿


It doesn't look like ooth foam. It could be that something went wrong during or after mating; maybe the male accidentally damaged an organ?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> It doesn't look like ooth foam. It could be that something went wrong during or after mating; maybe the male accidentally damaged an organ?
> 
> - MantisGirl13


That's a good point. Someone said it was ooth material that wasn't foamed up properly. I dunno.


----------



## hysteresis

My basalis sub pair are refusing flies. 

Get ready for wings!


----------



## MantisGirl13

Yay!!!!! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Oh, and this. May be a low quality / low light photo, but i'm pretty pleased.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Yay!!!!! Congratulations!!!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

She can take as many flies as she wants after work.


----------



## MantisGirl13

She earned them!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

So rewarding. Not there yet, but getting closer.


----------



## hysteresis

Shes devouring flies. 

Ill just keep this in a moist warm cup for a bit.


----------



## hysteresis

My first ever ghost to mature. 

Got them at i2.


----------



## hysteresis

And, still no luck with my spinys or megas! 











@Jaywo, some on MK say I need to throw them in a mesh cube and leave them be.

That would be one huge risk, I imagine.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Congrats on the molt! Isn't it the best feeling when a mantis you have raised from L2 matures?! 

I hope that your mega and spinys decide to behave!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> Congrats on the molt! Isn't it the best feeling when a mantis you have raised from L2 matures?!
> 
> I hope that your mega and spinys decide to behave!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Sure is.


----------



## Jaywo

hysteresis said:


> And, still no luck with my spinys or megas!
> 
> The Spinys seem promising! Patience. If you can gather a few hours or the whole day, it may take that long of a watch to see a mating in the MEgas. lol
> 
> I wouldn't risk the leaving them alone method personally, the female megas are aggressive.
> 
> @Jaywo, some on MK say I need to throw them in a mesh cube and leave them be.
> 
> That would be one huge risk, I imagine.


----------



## hysteresis

@Jaywo because ive seen him try to mount fairly reliably, I'll continue as I have. No sense to risk him. I do have to give more space though. I noticed the male gets distracted by my presence, and takes 5 minutes or more to move on.


----------



## hysteresis

My spiny male has been riding on lady's back for a few days. Hes been trying to 'thread the needle' for a couple days but he's always off by a bit. Poor guy. Hope he's pulled through today. I'll have to see when I'm home from work.


----------



## MantisGirl13

I hope he's done the job! If he hasn't, tell him to stop being a chicken and get it over with.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

He's still on there. He could have connected anytime I havent been looking, as well. All day today, all night last night. All night Saturday night. 

Ill still throw another stud in there after. 

I want to throw another male at the orchid too.


----------



## hysteresis

Awkward question, yall. 

Do spiny males like to "ride sidesaddle"? Do they creep way over sideways to be able to connect? My guy is trying that right now. He's shifted his mount way sideways. Looks like he'll have a better line.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Ya, they do. Mine did that.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Well snap.


----------



## hysteresis

Phyllocrania illudens male.


----------



## hysteresis

And, momma orchid is small!


----------



## MantisGirl13

Can we see a picture of the face of your Phyllocrania illudens? 

She's a beauty!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady

hysteresis said:


> He's still on there.


and did they connect?


----------



## hysteresis

Little Mantis said:


> and did they connect?


Not as of this morning. I think the male could die on her back.

Maybe ill throw another on there and give him his rest.


----------



## hysteresis

R. basalis, adult male.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Ooh, pretty!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

P. illudens female (with a swoop! LoL)


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> Can we see a picture of the face of your Phyllocrania illudens?
> 
> She's a beauty!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


P. illudens, male.


----------



## MantisGirl13

That male P. illudens looks a lot like a male Phyllocrania paradoxa. I know there is a difference in crowns with the females, but is there a difference between males of those two species?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

@PlayingMantis says size aside, there's no telltale for males. Females crowns are rounder at the edges. Males still have a notch.

If im right, these came from a top shelf breeder.


----------



## hysteresis

See how wide his crown is at the top? They say the crowns and hoods are more pronounced.


----------



## hysteresis

I hope the female's crown straightens out some.


----------



## hysteresis

Spinys - he finally hopped off. They spent many many hours unattended over the four days he rode on her back. But I didn't observe a connection. Lots of 'threading the needle' attempts.

Nothing in the photo after I separated them, to indicate we were successful.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Try again with a different male!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Oh absolutely! Choices choices... 





Timestamp


Mantis


Event


Comment


5/6/2019 18:26:01


PW06


MOLT


ADULT


5/13/2019 8:56:57


PW05


MOLT


ADULT


5/24/2019 8:59:40


PW03


MOLT


ADULT


5/29/2019 20:53:36


PW04


MOLT


ADULT


----------



## hysteresis

I'll give her the night off. I'll throw in PW06 tomorrow evening after work.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Sounds good! I hope this guy knows what he's doing! Maybe give him a pep talk before hand.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Oh, and there's a rumour going around that i'll get my hands on some i2 idolos later this month. 

I said i'd hone skills with the blephs a bit, but i'll try after all. I need some heavy gear for idolos. Maybe something to better regulate humidity at molt time.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Ooh, Idolos! I hope the rumor is true! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

If everything works out, and I trust it will.

The male trunc is en route. I expect him thursday.

The unicorns  will finally arrive tomorrow, along with a gazillion dubia for my very own colony.

Sadly, none of the planiceps or lobata nymphs made it. The lobata made a turn around, and for a while, it was looking like i'd get a few. But, none made it through their layover. Just too hot down south. Damage was done on their first leg.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Awesome about the unicorns and dubias. I'm sorry about the planiceps and the lobatas. That's a disappointment for you, I'm sure! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Yeah. Bitter pill. 

But I think I've had great fortune. 

I have a nice collection for a canuck.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> I have a nice collection for a canuck﻿.


You sure do!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

My male gongy is still around. Booooring.


----------



## hysteresis

He frustrates me to no end. He always looks like he's gotta go somewhere, but never goes anywhere.


----------



## hysteresis

I haven't yet had the chance to hold this male illudens in his splendor, next to my female ghost in her splendor.

Hope he's really illudens. Fresh molt.  (Sowwy for the cwappy photos)


----------



## MantisGirl13

Wow, he's stunning!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Also got this shiny new sp.


----------



## hysteresis

And half a dozen teeny weeny unicorns.


----------



## MantisGirl13

From Yen? I have an orange one just like it! 

We want pics of the unicorns!!! I love mine, also from Yen.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Yup. Caleb has stolen it to add to his collection of oddities. He'll perch it in a plant here, another there. 

Today he was walking jittery like a mantis. He asked me to feed him a dubia.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> Today﻿ h﻿e was ﻿walking jittery like a mantis. He asked me to feed him a dubia.


That's hilarious! I don't think he really wanted a dubia though! Yuck!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> That's hilarious! I don't think he really wanted a dubia though! Yuck!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


He'd steal another of my mesh lidded jars and keep it as a pet no doubt.


----------



## MantisGirl13

That's pretty funny.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

FedEx bunged up my truncata male courier delivery. Delivered to the wrong address I imagine. 

Cant catch a break with dead leaf sp. it would seem.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Oh no! That's horrible. Is there any way that you can still get your package? I imagine whoever got the package was pretty surprised!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> Oh no! That's horrible. Is there any way that you can still get your package? I imagine whoever got the package was pretty surprised!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Theyre tracing. I dont know why that can take 3 business days. 

If it was a neighbour, why not just walk it over? 

Marcie was home, and our cameras didnt catch a FedEx guy out front, so...


----------



## MantisGirl13

Could you ask around your neighborhood or street if anyone got your package?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> Could you ask around your neighborhood or street if anyone got your package?
> 
> - MantisGirl13


I checked with immediate neighbours, but they'd have walked the box over. 

We'll have to await the outcome of the FedEx investigation.


----------



## hysteresis

So close yet so far. After a lot of noodling, they eventually connected for ten minutes, until she started rearing back like a dog with a surgical cone.

I'll have to give it another go this evening.


----------



## MantisGirl13

It's good that they connected! Ten minutes could have been enough, but I would definitely try again.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

This time i literally placed him on her back. He just walked right on. I used a chopstick to prevent her from turning, in case she might strike at him. No strikes.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> This time i literally placed him on her back. He just walked right on. I used a chopstick to prevent her from turning, in case she might strike at him. No strikes.


Great!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady

Cool, did they connect again?


----------



## hysteresis

Didnt get another shot at it. 

If I have time I'll try right after work this evening.


----------



## Mantis Lady

good luck. I put Ghosty and Spooky together for another try


----------



## MantisGirl13

Good luck to both of you!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Cleaning cups and I lost a baby thistle. 

It mustve jumped when I wasnt looking. 

Searched everywhere.


----------



## hysteresis

FOUND IT 







https://www.dropbox.com/s/bdehpli0r7i3j3m/20190611_005352.mp4?dl=1


----------



## MantisGirl13

Glad you found the little guy!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady

Phew, glad you found the little guy. You can loose little nymphs so fast.


----------



## Jaywo

hysteresis said:


> So close yet so far. After a lot of noodling, they eventually connected for ten minutes, until she started rearing back like a dog with a surgical cone.
> 
> I'll have to give it another go this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! It is progress.


----------



## Jaywo

I actually spend at least 30 minutes hunting down my Mega mantids when I let them roam around the house. Certainly not wise of me but they somehow reappear within that time and they enjoy the exercise. One time, one of my girls decided to hang upside down on my dining chair. That took about 2 hours until I asked my dog to sniff her out. Losing them is easy, finding them not so much.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Jaywo said:


> I actually spend at least 30 minutes hunting down my Mega mantids when I let them roam around the house. Certainly not wise of me but they somehow reappear within that time and they enjoy the exercise. One time, one of my girls decided to hang upside down on my dining chair. That took about 2 hours until I asked my dog to sniff her out. Losing them is easy, finding them not so much.


That's pretty funny!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Rhombodera stalli nymph i3/4


----------



## hysteresis

Hierodula membranacea nymph (I can't remember which one of the pair! )


----------



## hysteresis

She may be illudens, but she's no bigger than my paradoxa greenie. Wings still need a bit of fluffing I guess.


----------



## hysteresis

P. illudens male.

Not the sharpest shots, but here.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> She may be illudens, but she's no bigger than my paradoxa greenie. Wings still need a bit of fluffing I guess.


Definitely illudens.  Female paradoxa have wider crowns.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady

hysteresis said:


> She may be illudens, but she's no bigger than my paradoxa greenie. Wings still need a bit of fluffing I guess.


she is beautiful


----------



## hysteresis

Basalis female, superworm in one rap, dubia in the other.

Boss!


----------



## Mantis Lady

she is a bottomless pitt?

I like her colors


----------



## hysteresis

Lost a male orchid today, to natural causes ( if a month and a half as adult is normal).He fathered the little ones in the ooth. Let's hope it is indeed full of babies!

Also have my first paradoxa male, to go with my OG greenie. So that makes mature pairs of paradoxa, and illudens.

Not like it matters though, the way my breeding programs are going. B17ch spiny! 

Hope this is the magic weekend for the megas.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Sorry you lost a male orchid, but glad that he did his job! Ghosts are a lot easier to breed than spinys, I wouldn't worry. I'll be mating three females soon.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Im surprised in that my illudens are the same size as my ghosts.


----------



## hysteresis

Fresh orchid female fluffing her wings, fresh paradoxa male looking savage.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Congrats on the molt! They are both beautiful.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady

gratz on both molts


----------



## hysteresis

Spinys finally got it done.... I believe.  I observed several connected periods ranging from ten or fifteen minutes, to several hours, and that just what I observed in the few days together this weekend.

Sorry for the blurred photos, but i'm excited!


----------



## hysteresis

A moderate amount of progress with the megas. I saw two brief connected periods (ten or fifteen minutes each). She gets fussy and it always ends up with the male scurrying away unharmed. She wasn't taking any food at all. Wouldn't have it, but I swear. She was very interested, at least to start.

Video link is the beginning of their first time.






*VIDEO:*

*https://www.dropbox.com/s/7i9dsbf8q2kd7xh/20190615_233516.mp4?dl=0*


----------



## hysteresis

More news: my mated orchid produced another ooth. It's much smaller this time.


----------



## hysteresis

Last one for the night:

This unicorn, possibly i5, chomping on a BBF. Just looks crazy. The fly must weigh more than the mantis!


----------



## MantisGirl13

Wow! You've been busy! Congrats on the matings and the ooth!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Monday night was very gratifying.

Plistospilota guineensis, mated pair


----------



## MantisGirl13

Congrats! I'd take an ooth if you get any extras...

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> Congrats! I'd take an ooth if you get any extras...
> 
> - MantisGirl13


A while back, someone in Canada inquired. I told them that If there's three, they go in this order:

Mine (hehe), Yen, and MantisGirl13  unk: 

I don't know how many to expect from her? Her molt date was April 22nd, so she's already 2 months old. Yet to produce an ooth.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Good to know I'm on the list! 

Start powerfeeding her and see how many ooths she can produce! Usually larger species live longer than smaller species, so you should still have a good amount of time for ooths.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> Start powerfeeding her and see how many ooths she can produce! Usually larger species live longer than smaller species, so you should still have a good amount of time for ooths.


I read up to 2 years on mantidsandmore lexicon. 



MantisGirl13 said:


> Good to know I'm on the list!


LoL it's not really a list. Im keeping an ooth and Yen gets one for providing a groovy male. So technically you're the only one. Special.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> LoL﻿ it's not really a list. Im keeping an ooth and﻿ Yen gets one for providing a groovy male. So technically you're the only one. Special. ﻿


Ok! Lol

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady

You have luck seeing the matings i havent seen really connections with the hierodulas and ghosts yet. hope they will give you fertile ooths.


----------



## hysteresis

Let's GO Spiny!  

This morning before leaving for work!


----------



## hysteresis

LOVE unicorns!


----------



## MantisGirl13

Congrats on the ooth!!! Your unicorn is so cute!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> Congrats on the ooth!!! Your unicorn is so cute!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Thank you! That's the biggest uni. It's i5 or i6. Not sure.


----------



## hysteresis

Another lousy pic. BooM! 

Paradoxa mated. PP01 x PP02. 

I put them into a smaller bin. They we're just too slow in getting together in a 1 x 1 x 1 mesh cube. Sooo...


----------



## hysteresis

And... folks tell me how savage basalis females are. I totally agree. She hasn't attacked my male, but she's certainly intimidating him. Two nights, and although I do get him on her back, he manages to hop off. 

But, she's so pretty!


----------



## Mantis Lady

she is indeed beautiful


----------



## MantisGirl13

Congrats on the ghosts! Hopefully your basalis behave soon!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

I'm close to fainting... Idolomantis diabolica.


----------



## hysteresis

I know. Washed out. But listen... I could barely contain my excitement.


----------



## Mantis Lady

it is cute


----------



## Jaywo

COngrats!


----------



## hysteresis

The female mega is in her death throws. I dont know what happenned. She started with her spiral three days ago. She can barely support herself today. 

Ive been carefully watering her for a few days with a plastic syringe and she has been drinking. Shes had a good heat source. Nothing.

Ill try honey as a last ditch. I dont think she'll survive this evening. She even lost a tarsus today. She's tried to climb but the most she can do is keep position. 

Bummed. Too soon to be oothbound.


----------



## hysteresis

Still alive. She's vomited some of her water back up though.I'll present water once more before bed tonight.


----------



## hysteresis

Popa spurca. 1 of 5. i4/i5ish.


----------



## hysteresis

hysteresis said:


> Still alive. She's vomited some of her water back up though.I'll present water once more before bed tonight.


Weeeell. She ded. 

LoL. Not the mantis I'd write off to 'large species' practice. But I tried. 

She had no outward markings of infection or anything. When I lowered her tank to care for her better, I observed "detritus" in the coco earth that was molding fairly heavily, such as leavings from feedings etc. Maybe mold killed her. 

By the end of the night , she wouldn't take any more water.  She was still moving, albeit slowly. 

This morning she looked like dead weight. 

Live and learn.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Oh no!!! I'm so sorry.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Came home from errands and went to check on my little friends. I saw my mated greenie ghost down at the bottom of her cup. I panicked, opened her lid, and pulled out her perch. 

She tricked me! 

She was depositing her first ooth waaaay down low. I think by the thickness of the trailing material, she was done. Its pretty small though. One and a half inches in overall length. Shed run out of branch

I didnt think shed produce so fast. 

I'll reconfigure her cup and just let her work on the next one.


----------



## hysteresis

See? Not that big.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Congrats on the ooth!! That's a fairly normal size for a first ooth.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> Congrats on the ooth!! That's a fairly normal size for a first ooth.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Oh is that right? LoL? 

Well, i cut a piece of 1/4" diameter wooden dowel to span across her cup lid and hot glued it in. 

I bet she'll produce her next oorhright on there. 

Next weekend I'm guessing. 

Pairing illudens today. Ive been so busy as Marcie's cousin and fam are up visiting from Alabama. I wanted to pair the basalis but that'll require so much more of my attention. 

Anyway, fed up both the she-lludens and the he-lludens. Warming them both up. Ill throw them in a cube and see what gives.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Anything happen with the illudens?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

@MantisGirl13 Wish idve snapped a photo, but yes they were connected for a good long time. He got to her and hopped on her back fairly quickly. It took a bit of noodling, but he got in there. I was very distracted with the family visits so so its hard to say how long they were together but it was easily an hour or more. It's been humid so I just left them together in the mesh cube since. She was eyeballing him afterward, so I gave her a big fat juicy mealworm to shut her up.


----------



## hysteresis

They're at opposite ends of the cube. Theyve been in there all day today as well. No further movement. 

He won't try again if he was successful, will he? They were connected with no doubt. Think I should be separate them?


----------



## hysteresis

This 'little' dude is off to his 'forever home' today.


----------



## hysteresis

Rhombodera basalis pair.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Wow!!! Congrats!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

LoL. Thanks!


----------



## hysteresis

My guess is that ghost would prefer to something larger than a cup to produce ooths in. Seeing that they prefer horizontals. 

Am I right?


----------



## hysteresis




----------



## MantisGirl13

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


I feel pretty good rn. They started dropping as I was heading to work. 

I was soundly advised to separate them straight away, like tomorrow. Maybe tonight.


----------



## Jaywo

Congrats!


----------



## hysteresis

Jaywo said:


> Congrats!


TY J

TY @MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Not too many to deal with.  

More could drop, right? It started today at ~930am eastern.


----------



## hysteresis

25 hours later, Only 18. Not bad for my first try. 

Ill write it off to poor ooth care, but i'll improve. And, there's still one more ooth a few weeks out. 

Of the 18, I saw ONE go after the melanogaster right away. Most of them are curious but when one gets close, they grapple it and throw it across their cup!


----------



## MantisGirl13

The first ooth from a female often has a lower hatch rate than the subsequent ones. I wouldn’t worry.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> The first ooth from a female often has a lower hatch rate than the subsequent ones. I wouldn’t worry.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Still, a platter full of babies!






So tiny! Im blown away!






I'm trying to get the old girl to produce a third one. She's like NOPE, so far. 

My old orchid male may or may not have connected with my newest mature female. He rode her back for three days! 

Feeding her up in either case, and going to reintroduce them tonight old school, in the hibiscus of love. 

Female paradoxa and illudens are each set up in very twiggy bins instead of 32s.






Spiny hasnt produced a 2nd ooth yet. Maybe ill throw her in a bigger bin with lots of sticks too. 

Lets see... Oh yeah. I lost an idolo. No reason why. Maybe a bad fly? 

The badalis (ill leave this typo, because basalis are badalis ) is set up in a big sticky terrarium. Think room temp is okay? 






In closing, random nature at hyst's place. Monarchs visiting our milkweed, and a random baby bunny.


----------



## hysteresis

Phyllocrania illudens. First ooth.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Congrats!!!!!!!!

You have all the luck right now. I’m just a little jealous...

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> Congrats!!!!!!!!
> 
> You have all the luck right now. I’m just a little jealous...
> 
> - MantisGirl13


You're one of my mentors!


----------



## hysteresis

Successfully mated my last female. She was still a nymph when I mated the first orchids. 

So feed feed feed, wait and see. 











They scuttled up a bit (Caleb calls this Hibiscus 'The Love Tree') as the male was trying to connect. He did! Several times in fact, throughout the night. I stayed up super late to be sure. 











He's a champ, still alive. This photo taken this morning. Maybe I can reintroduce him (in some days) to the older orchid female to boost her up. 






And a random beetle photo of Caleb and friends. 

No criticism of his tshirt stained with Reese's PB ice cream. The boy is a wildling.


----------



## Jaywo

Congrats! I love the fact that you put fake little mantis buddies in the cage.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Congrats! (Again)

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> Congrats! (Again)
> 
> - MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady

Gratz on the hatch and the ooth!


----------



## hysteresis

Thanks @Little Mantis.

Things are starting to come together. 

Ooths incubating so far:

Orchid

Paradoxa

Illudens

Spiny

Lola's ooth doesnt seem to hold anything. Maybe infertile, maybe didnt take my diapause well.


----------



## hysteresis

Got five i6ish D. lobata today (2f 3m). Super excited. Also came home to find a 2nd paradoxa ooth, and last night a 2nd (rather small) spiny ooth. 

Funnnn times!


----------



## Mantis Lady

Gratz on the 2 ooths. Are they fertile? enjoy your new arrivals

I still have 1 ooth of Spooky. She didn't lay a second yet. I have been hand feeding her, since her ooth, her eating sucks. Don't grab the prey I put with her. But handfeeding helps. I hope she will give me a second ooth.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Congrats!!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

R. basalis female and her ooth. She was mated July 11th.


----------



## hysteresis

Jaywo said:


> Congrats! I love the fact that you put fake little mantis buddies in the cage.


Oh snap. Did I forget to reply? LoL.

Caleb does that. Haha. This is "The Love Tree", remember.


----------



## hysteresis

More orchid babies just dropped.

Second ooth.


----------



## MantisGirl13

How many?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

18 first ooth, 62 this time. 

I was up late prepping lids and separating them.


----------



## Jaywo

Holy moly


----------



## hysteresis

Jaywo said:


> Holy moly


It was a long night. I cut an approx 1" square into each lid, and hot glued a square of paper towel over it, inside face.


----------



## Jaywo

hysteresis said:


> It was a long night. I cut an approx 1" square into each lid, and hot glued a square of paper towel over it, inside face.


ok you need to save some time and get some ventilated lids. That is an insane amount of work.


----------



## hysteresis

Jaywo said:


> ok you need to save some time and get some ventilated lids. That is an insane amount of work.


For 2oz i1/i2 cups? Ive never seen those!


----------



## Mantis Lady

hysteresis said:


> 18 first ooth, 62 this time.
> 
> I was up late prepping lids and separating them.


Wow, that is a lot. How did you sepparate your nymphs?


----------



## hysteresis

Little Mantis said:


> Wow, that is a lot. How did you sepparate your nymphs?


One at a time.  

I prepared my cups first. 

I placed the deli cup in a mesh cube and allowed each individual to climb onto a chopstick. 

Place each in its cup and close the lid. 

Repeat.


----------



## Mantis Lady

Then i should buy a mesh cube too. I still have Spookies first ooth and still don't know if it is fertile.


----------



## hysteresis

Gongylus gongylodes hatch today! Thanks @Jaywo!


----------



## hysteresis

Little Mantis said:


> Then i should buy a mesh cube too. I still have Spookies first ooth and still don't know if it is fertile.


Well, good luck! My Phyllocranias are incubating. i'll be hanging them up to hatch soon.


----------



## hysteresis

Musings at my place. Man, i'm sick with mantis fever. 


Truncata... 3 mos mature and FINALLY decides to produce an ooth. I thought she was stuck.








Lobata nymphs. So lovely. Lighter than the trunc.








Female mem molted. Her male is ready rn. Keeping him slow so he gets the job done.








idolo nymphs are doing great.







two idolo ooths from @bruggier. Im so excited to see i1 idolos. Oh myyy... this journey!






And finally, here's a row of i1 gongys hanging out. It hatched 31 or 32 believe it or not.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Wow! You've been busy! Congrats on all of the molts and ooths. Once your budwings hatch, you'll be super busy!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Another, this morning.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Lucky!!!!!!!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady

Gratz  on hatch, ooth and molt


----------



## hysteresis

Oh geeze. Long time.So a few things:

Paradoxa and illudens hatches. The paradoxa (shown) turned out to be 25 nymphs or so, by the time they were done dropping.






Stalii are progressing nicely. Still small but couple more molts, and we'll be cooking! Most are an instar younger than this dude.






Uni male molted (5 to go!). This is a handsome species!  











One of my i2 gongys took it's first meaty fly! 






Idolos are approaching i6. Cautiously optimistic, as they've been a cakewalk so far.






Will likely mate membranacea this weekend. Here's the girlie fattening up!






Bonus photo: one of our male piggies. I love his rich, brown fur. What a good looking guy!


----------



## Jaywo

your menagerie


----------



## Mantis Lady

gratz on the ooths and molts. Your babies are keeping you busy


----------



## hysteresis

I'll tell you what! She ain't taking no sheet.


----------



## Mantis Lady

She is looking beautiful in treatpose


----------



## hysteresis

Little Mantis said:


> She is looking beautiful in treatpose


My truncata girl is aging gracefully.


----------



## hysteresis

Another pair of Orchid ooths. Very sweet.

And, an Odontomantis planiceps hatch!

Very cool! 

When the planiceps are a wee bit larger, ill post photos.


----------



## mantisfan101

Nice pics! I"m really thinking about going back to mantids, maybe starting with ghosts and truncata. How did you get your truncata to breed? I heard that all deroplatys seem to be difficult to breed.


----------



## hysteresis

I suppose I owe yall an update. 



mantisfan101 said:


> Nice pics! I"m really thinking about going back to mantids, maybe starting with ghosts and truncata. How did you get your truncata to breed? I heard that all deroplatys seem to be difficult to breed.


My male was never delivered by FedEx. Package was obviously taken to the wrong address. No sig reqd. 

At least I got my shipping money back.

The female is still doing well. Here she is a few weeks back! What a b17ch! Shes laid a few barren ooths.






But, my lobata will be mating in a week. 2f and 3m all matured now. I'll let y'all know how that goes.






TX unicorns maturing. I suppose ill be mating late October / early November.






Paradoxa and illudens... So many babies!











Still more Orchids just a few days old now






i2 violins. Also have my i4/i5s for breeding.











Some i2 Odontomantis planiceps. Five more ooths incubating!  






Only ONE good nymph from the dessicata ooth. Expecting molt to i2 soon!






Saddest of all, only one nymph from my spiny female. Three ooths. One nymph. Mightve been poor fertility.

Have a sweet spiny ooth from a very well respected mantis friend in TX.    End of October hatch.






i1 Shields ( basalis)






Just one more R. stalii female waiting for wings. 2f 3 m already adults. mating next week.






Thistles (take 2) chugging along. Four appropriately aged individuals (i6/i7 I think). 1f 3m, so its tight.






Finally, idolomantis - two fresh ooths. 6 nymphs at ~i4/i5 growing up!











And ooths of spiny, Thesprotia graminis (soon hatching), and Brunneria borealis (spring).

If i've missed something, well, ill get that later. LOL!

Hope youre all well! Happy Canadian Thanksgiving weekend, And to my US brothers and sisters, Happy Columbus Day weekend!


----------



## MantisGirl13

You are WAY too lucky here! I'm envious!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Ive had good mentorship.

Thanks, @MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady

Nice pics.

Gratz what happend lately and enjoy your mantis babies.






I like this picture. I love the color combination


----------



## hysteresis

After all the troubles I had back then blephs mismolting from sub!

This dude! B)


----------



## hysteresis

Success with my first lobata female!

One more to go. Maybe next weekend. Ill just let her tenderize.


----------



## Jaywo

hysteresis said:


> Success with my first lobata female!
> 
> One more to go. Maybe next weekend. Ill just let her tenderize.


Three more weeks before my attempt. Hopefully, it will be successful like yours.


----------



## hysteresis

@Jaywo you still breeding gongys? Has the ooth train left the station?


----------



## hysteresis

And to cap off the weekends' shenanigans...

Rhombodera stalii


----------



## MantisGirl13

Oh wow. I'd take an ooth!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

@MantisGirl13, you bet! I have 3f3m. Im sure to have lots.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Awesome!!!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Jaywo

hysteresis said:


> @Jaywo you still breeding gongys? Has the ooth train left the station?


Yup and there is a one month time lapse. Waiting for the second not so related generation to mature. I'm going to breed more green mantids and try for very interesting colors this generation.


----------



## hysteresis

@Jaywo Cool. Please remember me when you have some more ooths to offer.

Any other cool species?


----------



## Jaywo

hysteresis said:


> @Jaywo Cool. Please remember me when you have some more ooths to offer.
> 
> Any other cool species?


Working on breeding Venosas and Idolos. Its like a full time job.


----------



## hysteresis

@Jaywo hopefully you have a venosa ooth down the line. Id take a pack of babies. Or an ooth if youre selling any.

Please please please.


----------



## hysteresis

Oh my heart!  And now a female Blepharopsis mendica!


















They'll make a lovely pair!


----------



## Mystymantis

Oh wow she is absolutely gorgeous! Your Blepharopsis mendica look amazing!


----------



## hysteresis

Mystymantis said:


> Oh wow she is absolutely gorgeous! Your Blepharopsis mendica look amazing!


Thanks! With all my previous attempts mismolted molting to adult, this is SO special to me!


----------



## hysteresis

Thing wouldnt take a hand feed. Its 5 siblings did though, so whatever!


----------



## Mantis Lady

Gratz on the molts

Wondering if an ooth is shippable to me. Or is that a no no?


----------



## hysteresis

Little Mantis said:


> Gratz on the molts
> 
> Wondering if an ooth is shippable to me. Or is that a no no?


Sure. Which species? Blepharopsis mendica?


----------



## hysteresis




----------



## hysteresis

Two spurca females mated


----------



## hysteresis

This also happened











But lost three males in the efforts.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Sorry about your losses, but I hope it's worth it!!! Congrats!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Stalii. two females mated.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Congratulations!!!!!!! I'll have to get ooths from you at some point.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Angry bird

https://www.dropbox.com/s/w33c0qeyvtmwvdm/20191123_224608.mp4?dl=0


----------



## hysteresis

-


----------



## Endorlado

Congratulations


----------

